# Blizzard und Cataclysm



## Fröstler (15. Juni 2010)

Moin 

Am 23. August 2009 wurde Cataclysm richtig groß angekündigt von Blizzard.
Es wurden viele neue Features angekündigt....
Und nun ?
Tja, nun werden einfach mal die Features weggestrichen wie z.b. Pfad der Titanen, aber vorher groß ankündigen....
Und es ist nun schon Juni 2010, also 10 Monate sind vergangen seit der Ankündigung.
Die Beta läuft auch noch nichtmal.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und btw, jetz kündigen sie schon was über patch 4,1 - 4,3 und haben noch nicht mal Cataclysm fertig ?
Und so wie man jetz in den News gelesen hat, sind die noch nicht sehr weit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frage mich ehrlich was die in den 10Monaten gemacht haben ??
Sind die immernoch beim Stand wie im Cataclysm Video??
Das beste mmorpg am Markt und mit am meisten Geld, durch Blizzardshops u.ä. schafft es nicht mal eine Erweiterung in 10 Monaten einigermaßen Beta tauglich zu entwickeln?

Also soetwas kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen und das Blizzard überhaupt ne Beta immer machen muss ist mir auch fraglich, ich mein die haben doch soviel Kohle und schaffens da nicht mal selber die Spiele intern zu testen ????

Wie seht ihr das ?

MFG


----------



## Philine (15. Juni 2010)

mir ist es egal wann Cata raus kommt !!

hauptsache es wird vernünftig und ist net verbugt


----------



## Aggropip (15. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> mir ist es egal wann Cata raus kommt !!
> 
> hauptsache es wird vernünftig und ist net verbugt



/this


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juni 2010)

1.Ja
2.Ja
3.Ja

Ich verschmelze die Begründung: Sie stehen wegen Activision unter Zeitdruck und können nicht normal alles in ruhig testen und einimplementieren.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn du glaubst, es sei so einfach bugfrei zu programmieren, dann probiers doch mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizz hat zudem schon öfters Ideen & Projekte die sie gut fanden, einfach so gestrichen. Warum? Sie waren nicht damit zufrieden, bzw. es funktionierte nicht so wie es funktionieren sollte.

Stell dir vor, du bist Spieleentwickler, kündigst etwas tolles neues an, aber du kriegst es nicht so hin, dass es auch wirklich gut ist. Nun hast du 2 Möglichkeiten.
1. Du packst es trotzdem in die Erweiterung und die ganze Welt flamet rum, dass das neue System noch nicht ausgereift ist.
2. Du überarbeitest es nochmal, bringst es zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt raus und (fast) alle sind zufrieden damit.


PS: Ich finds auch sch****, dass sie den Pfad der Titanen rausgenommen haben, aber ich kann Blizz verstehen und finde mich damit ab.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröstler (15. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> mir ist es egal wann Cata raus kommt !!
> 
> hauptsache es wird vernünftig und ist net verbugt



Also bis 2011 Frühling, Sommer abwarten und solange Ruby + Icc raiden? Das kanns doch nicht sein, ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard sollte es möglich sein in 10 Monaten min. eine Beta rauszubringen...


----------



## Fröstler (15. Juni 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Wenn du glaubst, es sei so einfach bugfrei zu programmieren, dann probiers doch mal aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die haben aber genügend Leute dafür und die verdienen doch soviel an Kohle, da muss es möglich sein wenigstens 1Beta in 10 Monaten rauszubringen, Blizzard ist schließlich saureich !


----------



## boonfish (15. Juni 2010)

Jetzt wo sie einige komplexe Features über Bord geworfen haben sollte es schon noch dieses Jahr kommen.
Und die Überarbeitung sovieler Gebiete und Quests und das hinzufügen brandneuer Inhalte benötigt natürlich lange Entwicklungszeit. 
Aber ein Release Ende des Jahres ist trotzdem nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## legend codename (15. Juni 2010)

Von mir aus könn die sich ruhig noch etwas ZeiT lassen, weil hab gerade erst meine Schurkin auf 80 gebracht und hab noch genug zu tun


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (15. Juni 2010)

ALSO^^ 
1. Ist es dir lieber das du nen halbfertiges profukt bekommst? ich glaube nein denn genau du wärst wahrscheinlich auch wieder der erste der dann hier im forum rumheult und sich beschwert das blizz doch sodermassen viel kohle hat und es nicht schafft wie in deinem heutigen thread.
2. Hast du dir schonmal gedacht das blizzard vlt auch unter druck steht und das ding perfekt haben will? Ich denke nicht.
Sei doch froh wenns halt erst 2-3 monate später kommt dafür aber perfekt ist aber ich weiss weil es so spät kommen wird hast du auch wieder rumzuheulen weil es eben so spät kam und blizzard es nicht schafft mit ihrer ganzen kohle das spiel früher auf den markt zu bringen.

3. wenns dir net passt versuch mal lieber selbst ein spiel zu programmieren und alles was dazu gehört das weltweit so erfolgreich ist. 
Meine meinung ist lieber warte ich auf cata und es ist besser als ich gedacht hätte als das sie es zu früh bringen und es iss der größte rotz. Wir werden sehen


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Die haben aber genügend Leute dafür und die verdienen doch soviel an Kohle, da muss es möglich sein wenigstens 1Beta in 10 Monaten rauszubringen, Blizzard ist schließlich saureich !



Genau,denn alle Blizzardmitarbeiter arbeiten nur an Wow..Starcraft und Diablo enstehen von alleine /ironie off..

Meine Anwort 3 mal ja.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Und so wie man jetz in den News gelesen hat, sind die noch nicht sehr weit...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



spielst du wow ^^ ? wenn ja hast ja sicher die info gelesen zum 24 h server down "für die neue erweiterung" aber hey kein ding du bist kein lemming du machst einen neuen thread *counter drück* 68839203 
Du meinst eine ganze welt "neu" zugestalten geht über nacht^^ allein ein haus nimmt tage vlt wochen in anspruch um es auszuarbeiten ^^

aber hey kein ding hier hab ich noch ein stück käse zum wein und john wayne hat auch angerufen das dein mimimi beachtet werden soll 





Fröstler schrieb:


> Also bis 2011 Frühling, Sommer abwarten und solange Ruby + Icc raiden? Das kanns doch nicht sein, ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard sollte es möglich sein in 10 Monaten min. eine Beta rauszubringen...




die alpha läuft schon seit gut zwei monaten seit etwa nem monat bewirbt man sich um beta keys und ich denk im juli startet die beta^^


----------



## Marato (15. Juni 2010)

Einerseits stimmt... Nach 10 Monaten sollte schon was drin sein... Aber man sieht ja wohl an den fotos und den neuen berichten das sie schon ziemlich weit sind, dass sie andauernt sachen streichen kann ich auch verstehen... Man stelle sich nur vor man muss selber einen 20 Seiten langes Referat schreiben und nach der Hälft sagt man sich nee die letzten sätze haben sich blöd angehört ... nun streicht man diese und fängt erneut an doch merkt dass das was davor steht garnicht zu dem was man schreiben will passt und schwups streicht man mehr als gewollt oder lässt sachen ganz weg... 
Versteht man doch oder?
Und ich glaube die Beta ist nicht mehr weit... Sobald die erstmal starcraft fertig haben gehts los...
Und ganz ehrlich... Die ganzen Quests und Texte + animationen zu schreiben / programmieren UND das alles dann auch nochmal auf den europäischen stand zu bringen dauert ziemlich lange... Außerdem müssen die das alles dann noch auf den server spielen und diese dann noch beta-ansturm möglich machen... Und dies auch noch wo gerade starcraft beta läuft und die server ab und anschalten und umprogrammiern...
Mfg Marato


----------



## Impostor (15. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Jetzt wo sie einige komplexe Features über Bord geworfen haben sollte es schon noch dieses Jahr kommen.



Zählen ist auch was tolles
Ein Ding ist immer noch Einzahl


----------



## Hawaiitroll (15. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte auch etwas beisteuern un zwar:
Jeder meint das Blizzard auf einem Berg aus Gold sitzt und die Heizung mit 100 €-Scheinen heizt.
Aber das Projekt WoW unterstützt durch seine Einnahmen auch andere Projekte, nicht nur von Blizzard sondern auch von Activision, is ja nicht umsonst ACTIVISION/BLIZZARD.


----------



## Exicoo (15. Juni 2010)

1) Nein
2) Ja
3) Ja

Es dauert eben seine Zeit, bis man so ein Addon entwickelt!


----------



## GammaChief (15. Juni 2010)

Naja über das wegstreichen einiger features(die ja gestrichen wurde um das spiel nicht unnötig zu verkomplizieren) kann man sich zwar aufregen aber ich finde es ansich besser wenn diese weg gestrichen werden als, wenn ich mich nachher aufregen muss das jetzt alles so kompliziert ist xD
Natürlich können sich die Leute von Blizzard auch irren was das angeht aber ich glaube die haben schon genug erfahrung um sowas in etwa abschätzen zu können.

Was den Stand der Entwicklung angeht muss ich sagen, da ich auch ein bischen was mit Programmieren und so zutun habe (auch wenn nicht viel ^^), finde ich die Entwicklung nicht wirklich weit hinten da es sicher ein großer Aufwand ist so etwas zu machen und wir wollen doch in summe alle ein (zumindest annähernd^^) fehlerfreies game zocken. Also sollen sie sich lieber zuviel zeit nehmen als zuwenig.


----------



## Griego (15. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Das beste mmorpg am Markt und mit am meisten Geld, durch Blizzardshops u.ä. schafft es nicht mal eine Erweiterung in 10 Monaten einigermaßen Beta tauglich zu entwickeln?
> 
> Also soetwas kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen und das Blizzard überhaupt ne Beta immer machen muss ist mir auch fraglich, ich mein die haben doch soviel Kohle und schaffens da nicht mal selber die Spiele intern zu testen ????



wenn ich das schon lese dreht sichs in meinem magen um..


1. blizz hat geld, keine frage. doch blizz hat auch den anspruch perfekte spiele zu programmieren (ob sie imemr so perfekt sind, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden), den anspruch stellt blizz sich selber auch bei einer beta.

2.blizz schafft es ned die spiele intern zu testen... naja ich sag es mal so, das was wir als beta bekommen wurde doch schon intern getestet (F&F-Alpha).. doch wenn man ein so riesiges spiel wie wow intern testen möchte, bräuchte man annähernd so viele leute, wie die beta zocken werden. Denn es muss ja wirklich ALLES getestet werden. von den neuen raids und encountern, über die inis, über die berufe, bis hin zur kleinsten ecke in der welt. Du kannst ja aml versuchen ALLES zu tun,was man in wow machen kann. viel spass




mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






onkel edit kam vorbei und sagte mir die antworten zur umfrage: nein, ja, ja


----------



## Fröstler (15. Juni 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> ALSO^^
> 1. Ist es dir lieber das du nen halbfertiges profukt bekommst? ich glaube nein denn genau du wärst wahrscheinlich auch wieder der erste der dann hier im forum rumheult und sich beschwert das blizz doch sodermassen viel kohle hat und es nicht schafft wie in deinem heutigen thread.
> 2. Hast du dir schonmal gedacht das blizzard vlt auch unter druck steht und das ding perfekt haben will? Ich denke nicht.
> Sei doch froh wenns halt erst 2-3 monate später kommt dafür aber perfekt ist aber ich weiss weil es so spät kommen wird hast du auch wieder rumzuheulen weil es eben so spät kam und blizzard es nicht schafft mit ihrer ganzen kohle das spiel früher auf den markt zu bringen.
> ...



Na also da isser ja, der Flamer, auf so einen wie du hab ich nur gewartet....und nein ich bin bestimmt nicht jemand der rumheult xDDDD du vielleicht ? ich sag nur so wie es ist !

Bugs wirds sowieso wieder genug geben, wenns rauskommt, denn wenn Blizz hc's, pfad der titanen usw wegstreicht, heißt das vielleicht auch das sie unter Zeitdruck stehen und nun alles "schnell schnell machen", was vielleicht auch nen Vorteil ist, dann spiel ich halt nen verbuggtes Spiel, pech, die paar Bugs mehr oder weniger, hauptsache Cataclysm ist endlich draußen ! Ob es nun früher oder später kommt ist wayne, Bugs gibts immer.

Und außerdem wieso kündigt Blizzard Cataclysm letztes Jahr an und nicht dieses Jahr, wenn sie sowieso nix hinkriegen, denn so ein Fail hat Blizzard noch nicht gehabt, weder bei Woltk noch bei Bc



P.S: jaja flamet mich nur ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Und außerdem wieso kündigt Blizzard Cataclysm letztes Jahr an und nicht dieses Jahr, wenn sie sowieso nix hinkriegen, denn so ein Fail hat Blizzard noch nicht gehabt, weder bei Woltk noch bei Bc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du gesoffen xD^^

also ich mein was für ein epic fail ist das dann bitte bei Bioware die haben SW:Tor vor etwa 3 jahren angekündigt xD

die ersten ingame szenen zu wow gabs glaub 2002 oder 3^^ und ganz ehrlich ich will net so nen (wie anfangs)müll wie aoc haben wo die hälfte net fertig war und die andre hälfte verbuggt^^
Klar wollen wir alle cata, aber ganz klar wollen wir auch ein spiel das fertig ist und nicht ein spiel das mitten in der Entwicklung released wird


also ahnung von der entwicklung und von marketing haste net grad^^ aber um dir die Wartezeit auf cata zu versüßen es gibt/kommt ein buch welches die vorgeschichte dazu erläutert vlt. hilft dir das ja^^


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich kann dein geheule echt nicht verstehen, schleißlich kannst du dir die zeit bis cata doch mit marken farmen vertreiben und kannst sie dann auch hinterher einfach wegwerfen sowie alles andere equip auch ( weil dann nix mehr wert ! ).
sollte dir das nicht reichen kannst du in deiner haupstadt posen und allen zeigen was fürn toller hecht du bist.

und mit cata kannste dann den ganzen schwachsinn auch noch bis dann zum nächsten addon wiederholen.

wo bekommst du soviel spielspass sonst geboten ?


----------



## Fröstler (15. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> also ich kann dein geheule echt nicht verstehen, schleißlich kannst du dir die zeit bis cata doch mit marken farmen vertreiben und kannst sie dann auch hinterher einfach wegwerfen.
> sollte dir das nicht reichen kannst du in deiner haupstadt posen und allen zeigen was fürn toller hecht du bist.
> wo bekommst du soviel spielspass sonst geboten ?



Ne danke Marken habe ich genügend gefarmt dafür hab ich kein bock mehr und in Hauptstädte zu "posen" hab ich auch nicht nötig, ich will lediglich endlich mal wieder neues sehen, neuen Content ! --> Cataclysm, da hab ich dann wieder Spielspaß.

@ Moktheshock

Nee ich habe nicht gesoffen^^
Du solltest bedenken, dass Blizzard erfolgreicher ist als die Spiele, die du da aufgelistet hast.
Und Blizzard ist selber schuld, sollen se halt nicht so früh "Sachen" veröffentlichen, die sie nicht einhalten können, weil so warten die Spieler nur darauf und sind im nach hinein enttäuscht, dann sollten sie lieber es später Ankündigen und nicht Jahre vorher und alle warten darauf.

Außerdem was hat denn dann überhaupt Blizzard in den 10 Monaten gemacht? Weil die Beta Bilder, die waren ja schon bei der Veröffentlichung zu sehen (zumindest ein Teil davon) und was ja auch ein bisschen lächerlich ist, ist das mit jeden Tag ein neuer Screen von Cataclysm.... das ist doch sinnlos..


----------



## Philine (15. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also bis 2011 Frühling, Sommer abwarten und solange Ruby + Icc raiden? Das kanns doch nicht sein, ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard sollte es möglich sein in 10 Monaten min. eine Beta rauszubringen...



öhm steht irgendwo in meinen beiden Sätzen das ich die ganze Zeit aktiv spiele ne oder ?!

jetzt heulen fast alle rum das dauert zu lange und wenns da ist 

heulen alle rum das ist voll buggy warum haben die das schon rausgegeben blablabla

und ich persönlich habe noch *nirgends ein genaues* Erscheinungsdatum gelesen, wenn dann nur schätzungen wann es ungefähr sein könnte.


----------



## Deepender (15. Juni 2010)

Ich lass mich einfach überraschen! ;D


----------



## Anglus (15. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also bis 2011 Frühling, Sommer abwarten und solange Ruby + Icc raiden? Das kanns doch nicht sein, ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard sollte es möglich sein in 10 Monaten min. eine Beta rauszubringen...



Also 10 Monate sind nicht viel um ein Spile zu entwickeln und wenn wie man hört die Beta bald (ca 1 Monat) startet dann ist das völlig ok und auch nicht zu lange denn ein SPiel entwickeln braucht seine zeit.


----------



## chaosruler (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> ...
> Also soetwas kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen und das Blizzard überhaupt ne Beta immer machen muss ist mir auch fraglich, ich mein die haben doch soviel Kohle und schaffens da nicht mal selber die Spiele intern zu testen ????
> ...



Wer sich ernsthaft mit Softwarentwicklung auseinandersetzt, wird festestellen, dass sich die Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit nicht proportinal zu Geld und Personal verhält sondern im Gegenteil irgendwan abknickt.


----------



## Anglus (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Na also da isser ja, der Flamer, auf so einen wie du hab ich nur gewartet....und nein ich bin bestimmt nicht jemand der rumheult xDDDD du vielleicht ? ich sag nur so wie es ist !
> 
> Bugs wirds sowieso wieder genug geben, wenns rauskommt, denn wenn Blizz hc's, pfad der titanen usw wegstreicht, heißt das vielleicht auch das sie unter Zeitdruck stehen und nun alles "schnell schnell machen", was vielleicht auch nen Vorteil ist, dann spiel ich halt nen verbuggtes Spiel, pech, die paar Bugs mehr oder weniger, hauptsache Cataclysm ist endlich draußen ! Ob es nun früher oder später kommt ist wayne, Bugs gibts immer.
> 
> ...



Oh man,selten so ein Müll gelesen.

Abgesehen davon schenke ich jemandem mit nur 35 Posts sowieso keine beachtung denn das sind immer die leute die sich nur mal so zu flamen und rumheulen nen acc machen hier.


----------



## Ongul (16. Juni 2010)

Nun zum ersten, ich finds auch schade, aber du kannst nichts vermissen was du nie hattest, und eigentlich sind die großen ankündigungen im großen und ganzen schon dabei, bloß anders verpackt.
zweitens ich glaube, mit sehr wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Cataclysm wohl doch erst anfang nächsten jahres erscheint, bzw gegen ende des jahren die closed Beta anfängt (nach angaben von Susane´s Report)
drittens, ich kann sehr wohl verstehen wieso das alles solange dauert. Es reicht ja schon der begriff; die komplette alte welt neu Überarbeien. allein das noch nicht genug, es kommen einige neue featers dazu, jede quest überarbeiten, neuschreiben, npcs verteilen, das is als wolle man WoW2 aufm markt werfen.

btw: meckern is immer leicht gemacht, aber selber machen is nich so leicht


----------



## Anglus (16. Juni 2010)

Ongul schrieb:


> Nun zum ersten, ich finds auch schade, aber du kannst nichts vermissen was du nie hattest, und eigentlich sind die großen ankündigungen im großen und ganzen schon dabei, bloß anders verpackt.
> zweitens ich glaube, mit sehr wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Cataclysm wohl doch erst anfang nächsten jahres erscheint, bzw gegen ende des jahren die closed Beta anfängt (nach angaben von Susane´s Report)
> drittens, ich kann sehr wohl verstehen wieso das alles solange dauert. Es reicht ja schon der begriff; die komplette alte welt neu Überarbeien. allein das noch nicht genug, es kommen einige neue featers dazu, jede quest überarbeiten, neuschreiben, npcs verteilen, das is als wolle man WoW2 aufm markt werfen.
> 
> btw: meckern is immer leicht gemacht, aber selber machen is nich so leicht



Endlich mal jemand der es ausspricht.Da die ganze Welt neu erschaffen wird ist es im prinzip wie wow2 und das heisst auch enormer Aufwand und es braucht halt viel zeit.
Hm,letztes jahr auf der Blizzcon angekündigt und wenn wir glück haben kommt es noch diese Jahr....war bei Wotlk genauso,auf Blizzcon angekündigt und das Jahr danach im November kam Wotlk dann also wieso sagst du das cata länger duaert und es schon viiiel zu lange her ist bitte schön??


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. Juni 2010)

also cata kommt mit sicherheit noch dieses jahr. warum? ganz einfach, weil es für dieses jahr angekündigt wurde und blizzard noch nie etwas verschoben hat (it´s done when it´s done).
also kommt es auch dieses jahr.


----------



## Sim1589 (16. Juni 2010)

Mein persönlöicher Tipp liegt bei September..aber wer sich noch an Burning Crusade erinnert.. damals wurde WotLk auch so Anfang August 2007 angekündigt, und kam erst November 2008 in die Läden.

Nun muss man kein großer Mathematiker sein um zu erkennen, das Cata auch erst im Novemver rauskommen könnte, und die Zeit wäre noch exakt gleich wie die Zeit von der WotLk-Ankündigung bis zum release.

Ich hatte damals ab der Ankündigung auch schon mit ein paar Monaten gerechnet, aber es waren dann doch 15Monate, aber immerhin kam 1 Monat vor Release schonmal 3.0 was ich als fast genau so gut empfand mit dem neuen Beruf, dem neuen Erfolgssystem den ganzen neuen Talentbäumen und Klassenanpassungen..  Wenn nun erst Oktober 2010 4.0 aufgespielt wird, dann wird es eben noch diese Zeit brauchen, aber dann werde ich mich riesig freuen und schonmal schön die Gilde leveln oder Archäolgische entdeckungen machen..die alten Weltkarten neu Entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ehrlich was die in den 10Monaten gemacht haben ??



Du weißt das sie alleine für das fliegen die ganze alte Welt umbauen mussten das dauert halt dazu kommt das gerade eben für 28 deutsche Server die Vorbereitung auf Cataclysm angefangen hat ^^ 



> 28 deutschsprachige WoW-Realms sind am 16. Juni für 24 Stunden offline. Während der verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten sollen Vorbereitungen für die dritte WoW-Erweiterung Cataclysm getroffen werden.



ok wir werden wohl nicht viel davon haben am Donnerstag weil es sich wohl nur um die Anbindung ans Battle.net 2.0 handelt den die müssen sie spätestens bis zum Starcraft 2 Release fertig haben. 

Dazu kommt das erst nächste Woche die anderen Server dran kommen evtl schalten sie ja nächste Woche schon 3.3.5 frei aber das weiß eh nur Blizzard und wir wissen auch nicht was evtl für Probleme bei der Alpha aufgetreten sind.

Aber alles deutet drauf hin das die Beta nicht mehr so weit weg sein kann den es werden ja schon keys in den Usa verlost wenn man davon ausgeht das 3.3.5 mit der neuen Instanz so wie alle wotlk Instanzen ca 4-5 Monate auf den Servern waren dann wären wir wenn 3.3.5 bis ende Juli auf die Server kommt ungefähr bei November-Dezember wo Cataclysm raus kommt 

Also ich persönlich sehe es so das sie bis jetzt wohl halbwegs im Plan sind was Cataclysm angeht. Wenn keine größeren Probleme in der Beta auftauchen werden wir wohl noch dieses Jahr in den Genuss von Cataclysm kommen denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*
*


----------



## Rainaar (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Am 23. August 2009 wurde Cataclysm richtig groß angekündigt von Blizzard.
> Es wurden viele neue Features angekündigt....
> Und nun ?



Ich bin ebenfalls sehr enttäuscht von den momentanen Entwicklungen bei Blizz im Bezug auf Cataclysm.
Meiner Meinung nach entfallen die angesprochenen Dinge, weil sie bis zur Veröffentlichung nicht fertig werden können.
Ich seh das so:
Es ist davon auszugehen das es zwei Möglichkeiten gab:
Cata zur Blizzcon oder erst 2011. Da 2011 auch noch einige andere MMOs am Start stehen und Blizz gerne auf dicke Hose macht stand die Entscheidung wohl fest. Cata zur Blizzcon und daher alles weg was bis dato nicht fertig wird.

Egal wie nett die neuen Gebiete auch aussehen werden und wie toll man die neuen Rassen gestaltet, auch mit Cataclysm wird WOW seinen normalen alltäglichen Weg gehen. Max Stufe und dann Raid - und das wars. 
Es hilft dem Spiel nicht die Lore weiterzuspinnen und "spannende" Veränderungen anzukündigen wenn dies keine Konsequenzen hat im Spiel.

Wenn sich Menschen und Nachtelfen nicht mehr leiden können will ich das man sich auch gegenseitig auf die Glocke haun kann, sonst macht es keinen Sinn. Ebenso ist mir doch Latte wer könig von Sturmwind ist. Es ist eh nur ein NCP der "Hallo, wie gehts" sagt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Cata hätte Blizz die Möglichkeit gehabt auch an den angestaubten Bündnissen zu drehen, Verrat und oder ähnliches einzuführen was das alltägliche Spiel bereichern würde.
So gibt es zwar viel Neues aber nur optisch und das hält eben nicht lange vor.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sam72 (16. Juni 2010)

wahrscheinlich wird cata im oktober rauskommen....nur in welchem jahr, ist natürlich fraglich *gg* vielleicht 2010 oder 2011? das weiss nichtmal der weihnachtsmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine vermutung ist, wie bei bc, januar / februar 2011. und blizzard verschiebt nie termine? *hust*


----------



## Yiraja (16. Juni 2010)

ob herbst 2010 oder frühjahr 2011 spielt im endeffekt keine große rolle die sollen sich die zeit nehmen die se brauchen um das addon anständig zu entwickeln und ausgiebig zu testen ich denke keiner aus der community hat großartig bock auf nen verbuggtes kack addon ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (16. Juni 2010)

Wie schon angemerkt wurde kommt Cata fast einer neuetwicklung der Spieles gleich, und mit Quests al´la renne nach A verkloppe 10 mobs vom Typ X und komm wieder zurück kann man auf dauer auch keinen mehr hinter dem Ofen vorlocken. Das muss schon endlich mal ne vernunftige Steuerung für Events her nicht son verbuggter Müll wie bei eingen Quests in WotLk und das ganze noch mit mehrstufigen Phasing usw.

Allerdings begreife ich nicht warum ihr so nen Zirkus aufführt mit Cata gehts doch genauso weiter, alle Interessanten neuerungen wurden doch im Grunde schon gestrichen.

Also ich denke mal bis Weihnachten 2010 ist Cata raus.


----------



## Orgoron (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Das beste mmorpg am Markt und mit am meisten Geld, durch Blizzardshops u.ä. schafft es nicht mal eine Erweiterung in 10 Monaten einigermaßen Beta tauglich zu entwickeln?
> 
> Also soetwas kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen und das Blizzard überhaupt ne Beta immer machen muss ist mir auch fraglich, ich mein die haben doch soviel Kohle und schaffens da nicht mal selber die Spiele intern zu testen ????
> 
> ...



Sry aber darauf muss ich nochmal eingehen.

Von Softwareentwicklung hast du null Plan oder ?

Hier mal ein paar nicht mehr ganz aktuelle Zahlen Hier

In WoW wurden 180 000 Bugs gefixt ausserdem gibt es z.Z. in WoW noch mehrere 10 000 ungefixte Bugs.

Die Beta von Cata dürfte auch mehrere 10 000 Bugs enthalten das testet man nich mal eben so intern dafür müsste man dann auch noch alle möglichen und unmöglichen Hardwarekonfigurationen haben.

Und da unendlich viele Leute ransetzen. 

Kennst du den alten Spruch "Viele Köche verderben den Brei" ? Je weniger Entwicker an einer neuen Software sitzen um so besser ist das im Grunde.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das ?


Da gibt es nicht viel dazu zu sagen.
Wenn du nur die geringste Ahnung davon hättest, was solch ein Programm für einen Aufwand macht, würdest du nicht solch einen Blödsinn schreiben.


----------



## JustBen (16. Juni 2010)

Die Beta zu wotlk ist auch erst im juli/august des jahres gestartet in dem es rausgekommen ist.

Blizz bringt im gegensatz zu anderen Publishern erst produkte raus, wenn sie weitestgehend fertig sind. Das heißt nicht, dass sie 100% bugfrei sind - das schafft niemand.
Das Konzepte die sich nicht bewähren gestrichen werden ist in der Entwicklungsphase normal. Für Cata sind noch genug tolle änderungen angkündigt.

Und wenn du ernsthaft denkst, dass Blizzard die masse seiner einnahmen mit dem shop macht solltest du mal versuchen nachzurechnen. Die Monatlichen Gebühren sind höher als ein item aus dem shop und es gibt deutlich mehr spieler die monatsgebühren zahlen als solche die im shop kaufen. Der shop ist sicher ein netter zuverdienst kommt aber nicht annähernd an die abo-einnahmen ran.


----------



## Littletall (16. Juni 2010)

So, meine Antworten: Nein, Ja, Ja.

Mein Chef auf der Arbeit treibt mich oft zur Hetze an. Ich hab irgendwann mal gesagt: "Entweder ich mach es schnell oder ich mach es richtig." Mein Chef hätte es lieber schnell UND richtig. Das klappt aber in den seltensten Fällen.

Mir ist es weitaus lieber, wenn sich Sachen verzögern und sie dafür ausgereift ins Spiel kommen.

Mir kommt es aber stark so vor, als wäre Blizz unter einem extremen Zeitdruck. Sie möchten das Spiel wahrscheinlich noch dieses Jahr veröffentlichen und mit den angekündigten Inhalten wäre das unmöglich gewesen. Also haben sie z.B. den Pfad der Titanen erstmal rausgenommen und werden ihn noch mehr vertiefen. Ich glaube, auf wow.gamona stand "wohl noch zu komplex für Blizzard", was ich für durchaus glaubenswert halte.

Es dauert Ewigkeiten, so ein Spiel zu entwickeln. Vor allem, da die komplette alte Welt überarbeitet werden muss, das hat sicher auch seine Zeit gedauert. Wir wissen ja auch nicht, wie das dort aussieht, ich meine, ich erwarte wirklich nicht, dass die dort Tag und Nacht arbeiten und nichtmal Wochenenden haben. 

Bezüglich der Bugs ^^ Die werden entweder ignoriert oder sie haben wirklich keine Zeit dafür. Letztes Jahr im Oktober brachte ich einen Magier auf die Netherschwingenscherbe um sich den Drachen zu erfarmen. Dort kommt in regelmäßigen Abständen ja immer der Schwarzdrache "Lady Sinestra" angeflogen. Allerdings fliegt sie nicht mehr, sondern "läuft durch die Luft". Ich habe das gemeldet und die Antwort war: "Wir werden darauf achten, dass die Drachendame ihre Flugfähigkeit bald wieder bekommt." Naja..sie läuft immer noch durch die Luft...
Ist zwar nicht gerade der gravierendste Bug, aber trotzdem. Nach einem dreiviertel Jahr sollte das doch mal gefixed sein.


----------



## Deaded (16. Juni 2010)

Ach Herr schenke mir Geduld . . . 



1. 
Pfad der Titanen hätte dir Zusatzglyphen ermöglicht. Das klappte nicht - jetzt kriegst du Medium Glyphen. Fast das selbe nur nicht ganz so schön und individuell.
Aber raus ist das Feature damit auch nicht.

2.
Gilden talente hätten deiner Gilde Vorteile und Fähigkeiten verschafft. Das gibts nicht mehr - dafür kriegt deine Gilde AUTOMATISCH Fähigkeiten und Vorteile bei jedem GildenLvL aufstieg! Auch hier -  fast dasselbe nur nicht ganz so schön und individuell! Aber eben auch nicht raus!

3. 
Die einzigen HC´s die erst später kommen sind Burg Schattenfang und Todesminen. Der rest wird wohl ganz normal bereits zum Anfang parat stehen.
Und bei den Beiden find ich es auch nicht schlimm! 
(Wobei ich mich immer noch frage was wir da sollen - Arugal ist mal sowas von tot - siehe Grizzlyhügel, und Van Cleef auch schon besiegt incl. der ganzen anderen Defias)



Ansonsten - die Entwicklungsdauer ist nicht umsonst so lang. Sie müssen 2 Kontinente überarbeiten, wobei einer der beiden schon die Größe von Outland und Nordend zusammen hat!
Praktisch 3000 Quests werden überarbeitet -  das ist mehr als bei BC und WOTLK zusammen!
Dazu noch 2 neue Völker - und unglaublich viele kleinigkeiten die nett aussehen aber Balancingtechnisch Katastrophale auswirkungen haben könnten!
(Na weiss jemand schon inwiefern die alten Völker racials überarbeitet werden??)
2 weitere BG´s (wobei zu beachten ist das zu BC nur 1 rauskamen und zum WotlK start auch nur 1 - das andere erst mit patch!)
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Fliegen in der alten Welt ja auch gut aussehen soll . . . und die komplette unterwassererfahrung wegen Vaszjior (oder so) geändert wird.

Dieses Add on wird größer als die beiden letzten zusammen.

Da göhn ich denen ruhig etwas Zeit damit sie´s richtig machen . . . und wenn es erst Januar rauskommt (was ich persönlich als SEEEEEHR spät empfinden würde) Würd mir trotzdem kein Zacken aus der Krone brechen -  spiel ich halt so lange was anderes, oder kriege endlich meine Juwe rezeptbuch voll.

Just my 2 cents

und nu . . . ich geh Tee trinken . . .


dEaD


----------



## Mitzy (16. Juni 2010)

Erstmal:
/sign@Deaded

Und zum zweiten:

Bedenkt, Blizzard selbst ist nicht schlecht, sie leisten generell gute Arbeit. Problem ist Activision, die sagen "Das muss jetzt raus!", während Blizzard als Entwickler (Activisio nist der Publisher) noch am werkeln ist.
Ergo müssen Dinge gestrichen werden, oder auf später verschoben werden, da sonst kein Geld vom Publisher kommt...


----------



## serverdown (16. Juni 2010)

@Fröstler wenn du sonst keine sorgen hast dann bewirb dich doch mal bei Blizzard als Programmierer. Du stellst dir das alles so einfach vor was? Mir ist lieber sie streichen etwas als es total verbuggt rauskommt und man kann die zeit bis Cata mit twinken (nochmal die ganzen quests machen wird ja in der form nicht mehr geben) oder mit rl-time verbringen.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Das beste mmorpg am Markt und mit am meisten Geld, durch Blizzardshops u.ä. schafft es nicht mal eine Erweiterung in 10 Monaten einigermaßen Beta tauglich zu entwickeln?
> 
> Also soetwas kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen und das Blizzard überhaupt ne Beta immer machen muss ist mir auch fraglich, ich mein die haben doch soviel Kohle und schaffens da nicht mal selber die Spiele intern zu testen ????



Wie testest du denn ein Spiel wenn es auf mehreren Millionen Rechnern laufen muss? Sicher nicht intern mit vllt 2000 Rechnern. 
Nachdenken - posten wäre von Vorteil. 

Und wenn das Spiel dann nachher total verbuggt rauskommt ist wieder das geheule da das Blizzard sich mehr zeit lassen sollte blabla mimimi und whine.


----------



## serverdown (16. Juni 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Ach Herr schenke mir Geduld . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok Deaded das könnte von mir sein nur jaja mit dem Geduld aber du hast es sehr schön beschrieben :-)


----------



## serverdown (16. Juni 2010)

Aber ich muss sagen es ist schön zu sehen das die ganzen wahren Fans mit argumenten und auch konstruktiver kritik wieder ans tageslicht kommen ich freue mich sehr auf Cata und wie heisst es so schön die schönste Freude ist die Vorfreude :-)


----------



## serverdown (16. Juni 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Oh man,selten so ein Müll gelesen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon schenke ich jemandem mit nur 35 Posts sowieso keine beachtung denn das sind immer die leute die sich nur mal so zu flamen und rumheulen nen acc machen hier.



sry das sollte woanders hin kann das jemand pls löschen


----------



## talsimir (16. Juni 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Wenn du glaubst, es sei so einfach bugfrei zu programmieren, dann probiers doch mal aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Absolut /signed^^


----------



## Versace83 (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Das beste mmorpg am Markt und mit am meisten Geld, durch Blizzardshops u.ä. schafft es nicht mal eine Erweiterung in 10 Monaten einigermaßen Beta tauglich zu entwickeln?
> 
> Also soetwas kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen und das Blizzard überhaupt ne Beta immer machen muss ist mir auch fraglich, ich mein die haben doch soviel Kohle und schaffens da nicht mal selber die Spiele intern zu testen ????



Da sieht man dass du keine Ahnung von Projektmanagement hast... wenn man etwas so großes plant bzw. produziert dauert das eben seine Zeit und muss eben auch getestet werden, nicht nur von den internen Mitarbeitern.

Davon abgesehen hängt der Releastermin auch von der Konkurrenz ab und von saisonalen Ereignissen (z.B. kurz vor Weihnachten) ich glaube kaum dass sie Cataclysm im Sommer veröffentlichen wenn der Großteil der Accounts womöglich kaum genutzt wird weil viele im Urlaub sind. Und da Star Wars im Frühjahr erscheinen soll, denke ich dass Cata kurz vorher veröffentlicht wird... also dass auch schon bald die Beta starten wird.


----------



## Tinkerballa (16. Juni 2010)

wow, einer der wenigen mimimi-threads, die nicht mit den worten "ähm... das soll jetzt aber kein mimimi-thread sein..." beginnen!

bin begeistert, weiter so *thumbs up* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (16. Juni 2010)

*Habt ihr das Gefühl, dass Blizzard nur groß ankündigt aber nix davon halten kann ?*
Nein

--> Blizzard hat zwar viele Dinge angekündigt, aber wie es im Verlauf einer Spielentwicklung üblich ist werden einige Ideen verworfen, geändert oder sind schlicht nicht in absehbarer Zeit unsichtbar.
Zugegeben war es unglücklich diese Features der Community so früh zu präsentieren, aber immerhin gab es so wenigstens etwas konkretes wodrüber wir spekulieren konnten.
Abgesehen davon besteht Cata ja nicht nur aus dem Pfad der Titanen (auch wenn ich mich unglaublich drauf gefreut hab) und dem Gildentalentbaum, den sie meiner Meinung nach sogar mit dem neuem Perk-System massgeblich verbessert haben.

*Glaubst du das Cataclysm noch dieses Jahr kommt ?*
Nein, ich denke sie sind überhaupt noch nicht weit mit der Entwicklung von Cataclysm ! 

--> Blizzard-Spiele dauern erfahrungsgemäss so lange wie sie nun mal dauern... wenn ich daran denke wie ewiglich ich auf Diablo 2 gewartet hab obwohl zich Release-Termine angeblich fest standen ^^

*Kannst du es verstehen, dass es solange dauert bis Cataclysm rauskommt ?*
 Ja

--> Ich habe lieber ein ausgereiftes Addon, als irgendeinen halbgaren Mist wo z.b. die Hälfte der Ruf-Fraktionen nicht implementiert ist oder 2 von 3 Startraidinis aus Zeitmangel gestrichen werden...
Ausserdem seh ich's positiv: mehr Zeit zum Erfolge farmen ^^


----------



## Trinex (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Am 23. August 2009 wurde Cataclysm richtig groß angekündigt von Blizzard.
> Es wurden viele neue Features angekündigt....
> ...





hm viel ahnung von der software entwicklerszene hast du nicht oder?


----------



## sam72 (16. Juni 2010)

den beitrag find ich auch super, daher sag ich auch

/sign@Deaded


----------



## MarZ1 (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> was kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen und das Blizzard überhaupt ne Beta immer machen muss ist mir auch fraglich, ich mein die haben doch soviel Kohle und schaffens da nicht mal selber die Spiele intern zu testen ????
> 
> Wie seht ihr das ?
> 
> MFG



jojo erstmal abwarten, und das argument "OH DIE MÜSSEN JA KOHLE HABEN" dann geht natürlich auch alles instant fertig...ich will nicht wissen wieviele teams die haben, ist ja nicht so das die NUR cataclym grade entwickeln, als cataclysm angekündigt wurde, war bestimmt die zeit von pdk, dann kam icc, nun kommt ja bald noch rubinsanktum und dann noch 3.9, und dann noch das "kleine" addon

das ist natürlich nicht viel mehr arbeit als einfach nur ein neuen kontinent zu schaffen...bc oder wotlk umfassten jeweils 10 level + endcontent...cataclysm umfasst 65 level(1-60,80-85)+ endcontent

fällt dir was auf? klar könnte blizzard so spontan mal kurz 100 neue programmierer/designer einstellen, aber ich denke blizzard wird ihr team nicht einfach mal verdoppeln können...die werden nicht jeden hans und frans einstellen, die müssten sich ja alle gleichzeitig neu eingewöhnen an die programmierarten von blizzard, klar kann man ihns vorwerfen dass die ja geld haben und somit leute einstellen können, aber stellt sich die frage wie qualifiziert die leute denn dann sind


----------



## Legendofz (16. Juni 2010)

Ich finds n bissl traurig, das solche Umfragen immer nur gemacht werden aus Meckerei... ich mein, musst die Entwickler auch verstehen, wenn alles perfekt passen muss, meerkt man nunmal erst in der entwicklung wie man dinge balancen kann. Path of the Titans ist ja nichtmal für immer gestrichen und die Gildentrees hätten eh nur stress verursacht. Wer Blizz kennt weiß doch das immer was gutes bei raus kommt also ned soviel jammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konai (16. Juni 2010)

> Also soetwas kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen



Von mir aus kann es noch 2 Jahre oder länger dauern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fröstler ? Was haste davon ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird nicht lange dauern haben wir Cataclysm durchgezockt und dann wirds für manche wieder langweilig !

Es gibt noch so viele Spieler die noch nicht mal Ulduar durch haben geschweige dem von ICC !

Diesen Leuten könnte von solchen Langweilern die voreilig nach Cataclysm schreien auch mal unterstützt werden.

Aber leider haben diese Spieler ja "nie" Zeit für sowas ! Schade eigentlich !

Zitat: Blizzard ? Nehmt Euch richtig Zeit um auch mal was gutes zu repräsentieren !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Juni 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> 3.
> Die einzigen HC´s die erst später kommen sind Burg Schattenfang und Todesminen. Der rest wird wohl ganz normal bereits zum Anfang parat stehen.
> Und bei den Beiden find ich es auch nicht schlimm!
> (Wobei ich mich immer noch frage was wir da sollen - Arugal ist mal sowas von tot - siehe Grizzlyhügel, und Van Cleef auch schon besiegt incl. der ganzen anderen Defias)



Dann hoffe ich dass in diesen Heros bessere belohnungen droppen als in den "alten" lvl 85 heros (wenn man Heros die nochnichtmal drausen sind als alt bezeichnen kann).
Und Storytechnisch wirds so laufen wie immer: Wurde von [beliebiger bekannter WoW-Gegner] wiederbelebt.
Das ist das gute an ner Fatasygeschichte, man kann sie hinbiegen wie man will.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Erstmal:
> /sign@Deaded
> 
> Und zum zweiten:
> ...


Blizzard bekommt da keinen Zwang aufgelegt. Ausserdem gibt eher Blizzard Geld an Activision ab als umgekehrt.


----------



## pvenohr (16. Juni 2010)

Was zählt ist die Qualität des Produktes und die Spielerzahlen sprechen offensichtlich für sich.


----------



## Braamséry (16. Juni 2010)

1) Ja.
2) Nein.
3) Nein.

1)
Sie haben doch schon damit angefangen.

... das kommt ... ... ... ... doch nicht *an der Nase rumführ*

oder etwa nicht?

Sie versprechen und halten es nicht. Sie machen Sachen, die man so nicht erwartet hätte um sie später zu brechen.

2) 
Wenn sie so weit wären, müssten sie nicht alles streichen was sie versprochen haben, ganz einfach.

3)
Sie versprechen etwas. Dazu erstellen sie sich einen zeitplan. 
Jez merken sie, dass das mal garnicht klargeht.

Warum also Verständnis für Verspätungen aufbringen wenn man sich selbst Steine in den Weg legt?


----------



## Starfros (16. Juni 2010)

Frage ?
Wie lang hat sonst ein Betatest gedauert?

Wie lange hat es gedauert ,nach der Beta, bis das Neue Addon auf dem Markt gekommen ist?




Dann Rechnet mal weiter wann ggf. Cata kommen könnte wenn keiner weiss wann der Start der Beta ist.


----------



## DreiHaare (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Am 23. August 2009 wurde Cataclysm richtig groß angekündigt von Blizzard.
> Es wurden viele neue Features angekündigt....
> ...




Himmel, hast du eine Ahnung vom Erstellen eines Spiels.

Warum spielst du nicht lieber wieder mit deinen Förmchen, Schätzelein?


----------



## Traklar (16. Juni 2010)

Ist das nicht typisch Blizzard. Bei denen ist es doch immer so, wenn die Leute bei Blizzard sagen, das System wäre zu unausgewogen, oder passt einfach nicht -> zu schwer zum Einbauen, wieder nur für Progamer nützlich etc., dann streichen und ändern die das radikal. Es würde mich nichtmal wundern, wenn die direkt nach dem Start der Beta nochmal alles über den Haufen werfen würden, denn was raus kommt ist dann eine bessere Version als zuvor.

Oder warum denkt ihr, dass Blizzard immer ewig für ein Spiel braucht, die machen so lange daran, bis es perfekt ist (aus ihrer Sicht).

Und Cataclysm darf von mir aus erst Ende 2011 kommen, müssten se halt Content nachreichen, aber lieber ein super Spiel als ein verbugtes Gothic 3.


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> *Also 10 Monate sind nicht viel um ein Spile zu entwickeln* und wenn wie man hört *die Beta bald (ca 1 Monat) startet dann *ist das völlig ok und auch nicht zu lange denn ein SPiel entwickeln braucht seine zeit.



Du solltest bedenken dass Blizzard vorher auch schon das Spiel entwickelt hat, sonst wäre es ja nicht schon so fertig gewesen wie im Video, also es sind keine 10Monate, sonders einige mehr (Die Zeit davor). Das die Beta in einen Monat startet steht da nicht, es steht mindestens in einen Monat.

Ich verstehe halt einfach nicht, wieso Blizzard erst groß ankündigt und dann kommt alles so spät, da wäre es doch schlauer gewesen, dieses Jahr die Erweiterung anzukündigen, da würds "wahrscheinlich" dann einigermaßen hinkommen... Aber so warten nur alle wie verrückt (wie ich) auf die Erweiterung.

Um es nochmal zu sagen:
Erst wird alles richtig groß aufgetragen und was kommt am Ende? Nix !
Und eine Beta hätte ja wohl mal locker drin sein können in den 10Monaten, wer schon so ein großes Video damals hatte über Cataclysm....(naja ich komm wieder genau zu dem Punkt an was ich schon am Anfang geschrieben habe)


----------



## kneubi (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn Cataclysm erst 2011 raus kommt, dann sollen sie gewiss content nachliefern, was ich mir wünsche, wäre eine Troll-Raidinstanz in Zul Drak....

Bisher gab es in Classic und in BC eine total cool gestaltete Trollraidinstanz gegeben.....  gogo Blizz, ich will noch eine Trollraidinstanz bevor Cataclysm kommt ;-)


----------



## zondrias (16. Juni 2010)

Bleibt doch mal ruhig. Was hat den Geld damit zu tun. So etwas zu entwickeln braucht halt Zeit. Genau IHR seid diejenigen die maulen wenn dann Fehler drinn sind.
Selbst wenn eine Millionen Programmierer drann arbeiten gehts nicht schneller. Ist wie beim Kochen auch. Stell tausend Köche an den Topf und sag denen das sie 10 sekunden Zeit haben mit dem Essen fertig zu sein.


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Himmel, hast du eine Ahnung vom Erstellen eines Spiels.
> 
> Warum spielst du nicht lieber wieder mit deinen Förmchen, Schätzelein?



Und jetz denkste, dass du was besseres bist mit deinen unsachlichen Kommentaren?
Ach jetz wo ich dein Namen lese wird mir einiges klar...

@ kneubi
Genau das ist es ja ! es kommt nur noch Rubinsanctum und dann ist schluss mit Woltk....
und es gibt immo noch nichtmal ne Beta, also ich sehe da schwarz im Content..

Und btw: ich bin bestimmt nicht jemand der wegen allem rumheult, auch wenn ihr mir das nicht glauben mögt ^^
Bloß diesmal muss ich was Posten, weil es halt so nicht geht mit Cataclysm, das dauert zulange.


----------



## Starfros (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> ....., das dauert zulange.



war das die drei Worte von einem Mädel mit der du was hattest??


Was dauert denn da zu lange bitteschön?

Wann du nicht in der Lage bist dir Infos rein zu holen ,Betreff Cata, sry dann hast kein recht hier Antwort zu erhalten.

Lese dir einige BluePosts mal Durch bzw. Gespräche mit "Ghostcrawler"und das was er so von sich gibt. 

Nur weil wir den 16.Juni haben heisst das noch lange nicht das man bis jetzt NICHTS erfahren hat.


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

Über 10Monate ne Erweiterung entwickelt und es werden noch einige Monate mehr und dabei noch keine Beta, dass ist schon ziemlich lange find ich.

Und die Infos die da zu Cata kommen sind ja wohl mal mager, vorallem "jeden Tag ein Screen mehr" so lächerlich....
Und ja ich hab mir schon alles durch gelesen, ist eh fast immer das gleiche gelaber...


----------



## Morfelpotz (16. Juni 2010)

Stell dir vor, du bist Blizzard und hast tolle Ideen für DEIN Game..... DANN kommt aber dein vorgesetzter Geschäftspartner Activision, und
klatscht dir nen Kosten-Nutzen-Plan hin. Darin steht ungefähr:

1. immer langsam mit die jungen pferde.... wir machen so schon genug kohle
2. kosten sparen wo immer es geht..... Pfad der Titanen -> Mülltonne.... Gildentalente -> Mülltonne.... darf alles kein zusätzliches Geld kosten. Das is nicht im Budget
3. have fun

Und wir sehen momentan, was übrig bleibt....

Eine umgebaute Welt.... verschiedene Modelle neu eingefügt.... texturen drauf.... fertig.
Dazu die nötigen Quests, und fertig ist die Wurst.

Im grunde wurde alles, was Manpower und Zeit in anspruch genommen hätte verworfen.

Jetzt ist die Frage: 
Waren die mit den sachen schon so weit.... Dann kam das no-go... und nun muss alles wieder ausm Quellcode raus?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein lustiger Sauhaufen is das da bei Activision-Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe halt einfach nicht, wieso Blizzard erst groß ankündigt und dann kommt alles so spät, da wäre es doch schlauer gewesen, dieses Jahr die Erweiterung anzukündigen, da würds "wahrscheinlich" dann einigermaßen hinkommen... Aber so warten nur alle wie verrückt (wie ich) auf die Erweiterung.


Wie schon gessgt du verstehst es nicht, weil du keine Ahnung hast was alles programiertechnisch dahinter steckt.


----------



## Männchen (16. Juni 2010)

Hawaiitroll schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch etwas beisteuern un zwar:
> Jeder meint das Blizzard auf einem Berg aus Gold sitzt und die Heizung mit 100 €-Scheinen heizt.
> Aber das Projekt WoW unterstützt durch seine Einnahmen auch andere Projekte, nicht nur von Blizzard sondern auch von Activision, is ja nicht umsonst ACTIVISION/BLIZZARD.



Glaub, das verstehen die Meisten gar nicht ... die denken, das Blizzard 12,99 Euro von ihnen einzieht und es zu 100% Gewinn ist ...


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie schon gessgt du verstehst es nicht, weil du keine Ahnung hast was alles programiertechnisch dahinter steckt.



Muss ich doch auch nicht, ich bin nunmal kein Blizzard Mitarbeiter ^^

Anscheind versteht ihr das nicht, es geht darum, dass sie große Ankündigungen machen aber nix dabei raus kommt, dann sollte man lieber erst das Spiel einigermaßen entwicklen, anstatt gleich so alles aufzulisten, was kommt und letztendlich die hälfte davon weggestrichen wird.


----------



## Valleron (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Über 10Monate ne Erweiterung entwickelt und es werden noch einige Monate mehr und dabei noch keine Beta, dass ist schon ziemlich lange find ich.



Sorry, aber woher willst du wissen ob´s nicht irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Fliegen in der alten Welt gibt? Oder mit der Grafiküberarbeitung? Oder mit den zig hundert neuer Quests? Oder mit dem Phasing? oder, oder oder. 
Allein die Karte der alten Welt in 3D neu zu berechnen damit du an jeder Postion der Karte und in jeder Höhe fliegen kannst ist mit Sicherheit ein riesen Aufwand. Mit Cata muß WoW zum großen Teil neu programmiert werden.
Zudem muß Blizz ja "nebenher" ja auch noch an SC2 und D3 arbeiten. Von dem her kannst du sicher sein das nur ein Teil der Mitarbeiter überhaupt an WoW arbeitet. 

btw. wie lange ist die Ankündigung von SC2 bzw. D3 her? Doch etwas länger als 10 Monate.^^ Und WoW ist nachher, zumindest in der alten Welt, auch wie ein neues Game. Vom Programieraufwand her gesehn. 

Von mir aus kann Blizz auch ein paar Monate länger brauchen. Hauptsache die Sache läuft nachher rund. Auf ein unfertiges Spiel wie Aion oder Startrek hab ich keine Lust. Die 2 waren schon teuer genug.

Gruß Vall


----------



## -Baru- (16. Juni 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, du bist Blizzard und hast tolle Ideen für DEIN Game..... DANN kommt aber dein vorgesetzter Geschäftspartner Activision, und
> klatscht dir nen Kosten-Nutzen-Plan hin. Darin steht ungefähr:
> 
> 1. immer langsam mit die jungen pferde.... wir machen so schon genug kohle
> ...


Beachtliches Insider Wissen! Ich glaube nicht. Das sind wohl eher Vermutungen, die von Dir verfasst wurden.




> Eine umgebaute Welt.... verschiedene Modelle neu eingefügt.... texturen drauf.... fertig.
> Dazu die nötigen Quests, und fertig ist die Wurst.
> 
> Im grunde wurde alles, was Manpower und Zeit in anspruch genommen hätte verworfen.



- Überarbeitung und Gleichgewicht aller Stats und Klassen braucht keine Zeit? aha
- Wie du bereits sagtest: Die Modellierung der alten Welt. Neues Design, Koord-System durch fliegen nötig
- Neue Raidinstanzen und Schlachtfelder. Modellieren sich auch nicht von allein
- Questtexte und deren Übersetzungen
- Glyphensystem wir überarbeitet
- Neue Rassen wollen auch implementiert werden
- und und und

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was du unter Manpower verstehst, wenn Du dabei an den schwitzenden, muskelbepackten Arbeiter aus
der Cola-Light Werbung denkst, dan geb ich dir recht, der ist bei Blizzard nicht von Nöten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

Jup, aber wielange sollen wir denn noch warten bis Cata rauskommt? 
Sagen wir mal im September kommt die Beta raus.
Die läuft dann ein halbes Jahr.
Sind wir März 2011.
Dann noch 1-2 Monate warten bis Release (Talentbäume müssen ja auch noch kommen mit 4.0 !)
Sind wir bei Mai.
Also noch 1Jahr warten bis Cataclysm rauskommt ?

Das kann nicht solange dauern, denn dafür mangelt es an Content oder findest du es ok, über 1Jahr lang icc zu raiden ?

Blizz sollte echt zusehen das sie die Beta am laufen kriegen... es ist schon soviel Zeit vergangen...oder sie machen was anderes und zwar machen keine Beta, sondern haun das Spiel einfach raus.
Noch ne andere Möglichkeit wäre, sie lassen doch noch ne Raidini erscheinen in Woltk (was ich aber sehr stark bezweifele, denn da müsssten sie ja jetz auch wieder was entwickeln ^^)


----------



## Valleron (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Das kann nicht solange dauern, denn dafür mangelt es an Content oder findest du es ok, über 1Jahr lang icc zu raiden ?



Wenn jemand nur Contentorientiert spielt ist jetzt ein Loch da. Da geb ich dir recht. Aber ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal dass die meisten Leute welche nach Content schreien Ulle, PDK und ICC im 25er HM nicht clear haben. Von dem her ist noch Content da. Wer das clear hat (Hut ab) der kann schreien.

Wer nicht nur den Raid´s hinterher läuft sondern WoW auslebt findet eh immer was zu tun. Ich z.b. farme Ruf bei alten Classic und BC Fraktionen nach. Da hab ich noch einiges zu tun.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Muss ich doch auch nicht, ich bin nunmal kein Blizzard Mitarbeiter ^^
> 
> Anscheind versteht ihr das nicht, es geht darum, dass sie große Ankündigungen machen aber nix dabei raus kommt, dann sollte man lieber erst das Spiel einigermaßen entwicklen, anstatt gleich so alles aufzulisten, was kommt und letztendlich die hälfte davon weggestrichen wird.


Und? Wenn nichts dabei raus kommt, wie du sagst, dann hast du schon mal einen Vorteil. Du brauchst es dir auch nicht kaufen. Somit hat sich WoW dann erledigt und du kannst wieder ruhig schlafen. Hat doch auch was oder?
Sich darüber aufzuregen ist so sinnlos wie in der Südsee nach Schnellbällen zu suchen. Blizzard macht sich halt Gedanken was man alles so machen könnte. Dann fangen sie damit an und denken, das wird schon so gehen. Erst im fortgeschrittenen Stadium merken sie, dass es so nur schlecht oder gar nicht realisierbar ist. 
Genauso wie du anfangs schreibst das sie es doch besser vorher testen könnten. Genau das geht eben nicht. Viele Sachen kann man erst in groß angelegten Beta-Tests rausfinden. Erst dann merkt man ob es funktionieren wird oder nicht. Du willst doch sicherlich auch dass das nächste Addon möglichst gut spielbar ist oder? 
Wenn Blizzard von bestimmten Funktionen und Features nicht überzeugt ist, bringen sie es eben auch nicht. Bestes Beispiel waren Kämpfe mit Flugzeugen die schon für das letzte Addon angekündigt waren.


----------



## Shadria (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Und so wie man jetz in den News gelesen hat, sind die noch nicht sehr weit...


Wie weit die in Wirklichkeit sind, wissen die nur selbst... etwas genaues (!) wirst du in keiner News finden.



Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ehrlich was die in den 10Monaten gemacht haben ??


Kann ich dir sagen: neben dem normalen "Tagesgeschäft" an Cata gearbeitet.



Fröstler schrieb:


> Sind die immernoch beim Stand wie im Cataclysm Video??


Mit Sicherheit nicht.



Fröstler schrieb:


> Also soetwas kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen und das Blizzard überhaupt ne Beta immer machen muss ist mir auch fraglich, ich mein die haben doch soviel Kohle und schaffens da nicht mal selber die Spiele intern zu testen ????


Warum die eine Beta machen..... hmm.... ich stell dir einfach mal eine Gegenfrage: hast du auch nur eine winzige Ahnung von Softwareerstellung bzw. Software-/Spieleprogrammierung? Falls ja, würdest du so etwas nicht fragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

> Du willst doch sicherlich auch dass das nächste Addon möglichst gut spielbar ist oder?



Ja klar will ich das, aber das ist es ja letztendlich eh nicht, da kannst du auch 5 Jahre auf nen Game warten, Bugs sind immer da, das hat man ja auch an normalen Content Patches gesehen, haben sich sonst wielange Zeit gelassen und dann waren doch wieder viele Bugs da. 
Also ob Cata nun schnell oder kurzfristig auf den Markt kommt ist egal, Bugs gibts sowieso immer, also erzählt nicht immer was von "willst du lieber ein verbuggtes Spiel spielen als ein Fehlerfreies" usw.

Ein Patch oder ein Addon hat immer Bugs, da ist es egal ob es nun jetz rauskommt oder später. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

> Wie weit die in Wirklichkeit sind, wissen die nur selbst... etwas genaues (!) wirst du in keiner News finden.



Dann lies mal den einen Bericht durch auf Buffed, dort wird die Beta angespielt und es wird erzählt, dass die noch unmengen an Bugs haben und noch vieles unfertig aussieht.



> Kann ich dir sagen: neben dem normalen "Tagesgeschäft" an Cata gearbeitet.



Dann wohl nicht sehr viel...



> Mit Sicherheit nicht.



Ich denke eher schon, denn wenn die noch keine Beta draußen haben, wurde wohl nicht viel gemacht, denn auf dem Cata Trailer konnte man schon vieles fertig sehen, hätten die in dem Tempo weitergemacht, wär die Beta schon draußen.



> Warum die eine Beta machen..... hmm.... ich stell dir einfach mal eine Gegenfrage: hast du auch nur eine winzige Ahnung von Softwareerstellung bzw. Software-/Spieleprogrammierung? Falls ja, würdest du so etwas nicht fragen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja ich bin nunmal kein Spielprogrammierer, na und ist ja auch nicht mein Job... 
Ich mein die haben soeinige Entwickler und da sollte das schon machtbar sein.

Btw: Bist du evtl. ein Blizzard Fanboy?


----------



## dudubaum (16. Juni 2010)

lass blizzard doch lieber mehr zeit guckmal die wenigsten haben lk 25 hc down und dan soll schon neues addon rauskommen? 
und was ist dir lieber cataclysm kam letztes jahr raus aber richtig verbuggt weil die noch nich fertig waren hauptsache du kannst zocken...
oder das es spähter rauskommt und ohne buggs undso dan würde das glaube mehr spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (16. Juni 2010)

ist closed beta nicht drausen ?


----------



## Stauberzab (16. Juni 2010)

(Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen und daher kann es sein dass ich gesagtes wiederhole.)

Ich glaube manche hier denken man könnte ein Spiel mal "eben so" entwickeln.
Weit gefehlt liebe Leute.
Vor allem bei MMORPGS dauert diese ganze Prozedur noch ein gutes Stück länger und ist um einiges aufwändiger.

Und über wegfallende Features braucht ihr euch garnicht zu wundern
wenn jeder nichts anderes macht als "giev XYZ plz !" zu schreien und die Arbeit
die hinter der ganzen Sache steckt nicht mal annähernd zu schätzen wissen.

Blizzard hat einen gewissen Zeitplan den sie einhalten möchten und wenn ihnen auffällt dass
Feature XYZ nicht so funktioniert wie sie es möchten dann ist es logsich dass Blizzard
lieber das Feature rausnimmt, überarbeitet und später einfügt als deshalb den Cata (Beta) Release zu verschieben.
Ich denke ein Feature das später eingeführt wird ist besser als Millionen von jammernden "WO BLEIBt CATA !!!1!!einself" Spieler an der Backe zu haben.

Blizz weiß schon wann ein Feature ausgereift genug ist um veröffentlicht zu werden, sonst wäre WoW wohl nicht so erfolgreich.
Die wissen schon was sie machen also lasst sie einfach mal arbeiten oder macht es besser.


----------



## Kjarrigan (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ja klar will ich das, aber das ist es ja letztendlich eh nicht, da kannst du auch 5 Jahre auf nen Game warten, Bugs sind immer da, das hat man ja auch an normalen Content Patches gesehen, haben sich sonst wielange Zeit gelassen und dann waren doch wieder viele Bugs da.
> Also ob Cata nun schnell oder kurzfristig auf den Markt kommt ist egal, Bugs gibts sowieso immer, also erzählt nicht immer was von "willst du lieber ein verbuggtes Spiel spielen als ein Fehlerfreies" usw.
> 
> Ein Patch oder ein Addon hat immer Bugs, da ist es egal ob es nun jetz rauskommt oder später.
> ...




Darf ich das so ins offizielle Vorschlagsforum übernehmen? So als Vorschlag Cata doch jetzt bitte rauszubringen weil wegen "GIEEEEEVVVEEEE!!!!111 SC#+&%$ auf bucks"?

Wie du sagtest, Bugs können immer auftreten, gerade bei einem so extrem komplexen Programm wie WoW. Aber wenn die nötigen Tests und Inhalte nichtmals richtig fertig "grundprogrammiert" werden dürfen musst du dich dann nicht wundern wenn du mitten in SW stirbst und dann beim Geistheiler in Darnassus landest... Oder an der schönen Blume auf dem Boden festzuhängen, rauskommen zu wollen und dann unter die Karte fällst...

Ich warte einfach bisset fertig ist und released wird, egal ob Ende 2010 oder Anfang / Mitte 2011. Blizzard wird wohl noch (hoffentlich) was in der Hinterhand haben, die werden sich denken können das sie nicht allzuviele Leute noch 6 Monate mit einem neuen Sarth-Verschnitt hinhalten können.

MfG Dala


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> lass blizzard doch lieber mehr zeit guckmal die wenigsten haben lk 25 hc down und dan soll schon neues addon rauskommen?
> und was ist dir lieber cataclysm kam letztes jahr raus aber richtig verbuggt weil die noch nich fertig waren hauptsache du kannst zocken...
> oder das es spähter rauskommt und ohne buggs undso dan würde das glaube mehr spaß machen
> 
> ...



Also Lk 25er hc down kann man nicht wirklich als Content sehen, da es ja alles das gleiche ist nur halt auf höhren stats.

Ohne Bugs kann kein Spiel rauskommen, also egal obs jetz oder später rauskommt Bugs gibts immer..

Und ja klar ein Spiel kann nicht über nacht programmiert werden, aber es sind über 10monate her und nicht eine nacht....


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also ob Cata nun schnell oder kurzfristig auf den Markt kommt ist egal, Bugs gibts sowieso immer, also erzählt nicht immer was von "willst du lieber ein verbuggtes Spiel spielen als ein Fehlerfreies" usw.


Deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben möglichst gut spielbar.
Das keine Bugs drin sind habe ich nicht geschrieben. Sowas gibt es nicht.


----------



## Shadria (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> ...
> Tja ich bin nunmal kein Spielprogrammierer, na und ist ja auch nicht mein Job...
> Ich mein die haben soeinige Entwickler und da sollte das schon machtbar sein.
> 
> Btw: Bist du evtl. ein Blizzard Fanboy?



Weißt du... ich bin bin Programmierer (allerdings kein Spieleprogrammierer) und hab deshalb schon bißchen "Ahnung" was und wie es generell bei der Softwareerstellung abläuft.

...und nein.. ich bin kein Blizz-Fanboy. Mich regt nur dieses ständige "Gejammere" in den Foren bezüglich des Erscheinungstermins schön langsam auf. Hat Blizz einen definitiven Release-Termin bezüglich Cata genannt den sie bis jetzt nicht eingehalten haben? In diesem Fall nein denke ich.

Viele Spielehersteller haben oftmals Probleme mit den angekündigten Terminen, das mag sein, aber: wenn ihr unzufrieden seid mit der Firma/dem Produkt.... dann kauft es doch einfach nicht.... Hauptsache immer rumgejammert...


----------



## Orgoron (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Jup, aber wielange sollen wir denn noch warten bis Cata rauskommt?
> Sagen wir mal im September kommt die Beta raus.
> Die läuft dann ein halbes Jahr.
> Sind wir März 2011.
> ...



Alter das Addon Catacysm ist ein Produkt der Firma Blizzard und die können mit Ihren Produkten machen was sie wollen.

Wenn nicht spiel mal ein anderes Spiel oder geh ein bischen an die frische Luft.

Oder spielst du hier den Forentroll ?


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Alter das Addon Catacysm ist ein Produkt der Firma Blizzard und die können mit Ihren Produkten machen was sie wollen.
> 
> Wenn nicht spiel mal ein anderes Spiel oder geh ein bischen an die frische Luft.
> 
> Oder spielst du hier den Forentroll ?



Und du spielst hier den Blizzard Fanboy oder was?

Wenn du dir das hier nicht durchlesen magst, dann mach das einfach nicht.

Ich meine das Cataclysm halt ein bisschen lange auf sich warten lässt und die Beta eigentlich langsam rauskommen muss, sonst wird das nix.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. Juni 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Viele Spielehersteller haben oftmals Probleme mit den angekündigten Terminen, das mag sein, aber: wenn ihr unzufrieden seid mit der Firma/dem Produkt.... dann kauft es doch einfach nicht.... Hauptsache immer rumgejammert...


kein hersteller verschiebt sein spiel wenn es fest angekündigt wurde. in den medien ja, aber es steht intern schon fest das der termin nicht eingehalten wird.
grund ist marketing. denn wenn ein spiel verschoben wird ist es sofort in den medien.


----------



## nirvanager1 (16. Juni 2010)

An alle die hier Blizzard zuflamen: Ihr wisst schon, dass sie nicht nur WoW entwickeln, sondern auch andere Spiele wie StarCraft oder Diablo 3 usw


----------



## Hubautz (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> ... Aber so warten nur alle wie verrückt (wie ich) auf die Erweiterung.




Siehst du, genau das ist der Trick dabei.  Hast du es jetzt begriffen?


----------



## Charmln (16. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-Uq4ySgvvw <<<<blizzard wird das ding bald rausbringen denke ich


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich meine das Cataclysm halt ein bisschen lange auf sich warten lässt und die Beta eigentlich langsam rauskommen muss, sonst wird das nix.


Das es was wird, dafür wird Blizzard schon sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber lieber einen Monat länger darauf warten als einen Monat zu wenig. Bei WotLK wären auch ein, zwei Moante mehr Zeit besser gewesen, wenn ich da an TW und die schlechte Performance in einigen Gebieten denke.


----------



## Morcan (16. Juni 2010)

Hab mir jetzt zwar nicht alles durchgelesen, aber vergleich mal mit WotLk. Da ist die Beta auch erst im Juli gestartet und im November war das Spiel im Handel. Das wird schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein verbessertes Glyphensystem finde ich auch besser als den Pfad der Titanen, ich kam da nicht ganz mit was es bringen sollte. Warum auch über ein System meckern, dass ich noch nichtmal testen konnte. Blizzard wird schon seine Gründe gehabt haben es wegzulassen.


----------



## Fröstler (16. Juni 2010)

> Das es was wird, dafür wird Blizzard schon sorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber wenns bis ins nächste Frühjahr dauert, siehts schlecht aus mit Spieler an der Stange halten, denn das wäre eine ziemlich lange(zu lange) Durststrecke.



> Da ist die Beta auch erst im Juli gestartet und im November war das Spiel im Handel. Das wird schon alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffen wir's ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Hoffen wir's !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach natürlich ^^ die haben doch schon für die US und Korea-Server Betawettbewerbe. Der für die US-Gilden geht bis zum 12. Juli, die letzte Beta startete am 18. Juli...
Solang nichts schlimmes passiert kann man wohl noch mit einem Release vor Weihnachten rechnen.


----------



## Thuum (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Und du spielst hier den Blizzard Fanboy oder was?
> 
> Wenn du dir das hier nicht durchlesen magst, dann mach das einfach nicht.
> 
> Ich meine das Cataclysm halt ein bisschen lange auf sich warten lässt und die Beta eigentlich langsam rauskommen muss, sonst wird das nix.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, lagen doch zwischen dem Release von BC und WotLK auch knapp 3 Jahre.

Und da haben sie die Zeit vor dem Release doch auch gut hinbekommen oder nicht? Selbst wenn sie jetzt sagen, dass das Rubinsanktum der letzte größere Patch vor Cata ist, weiß man doch nicht ob Blizzard in 3 Monaten vielleicht anders darüber denkt.

WotLK ist nicht mal 2 Jahre alt und manche Schreien hier schon wieder nach dem nächsten Addon.

Lasst Blizzard doch einfach die Zeit die sie brauchen. Blizzard wird schon wissen wann der richtige Zeitpunkt ist es auf den Markt zu bringen.Und wenn das erst im nächsten Jahr so ist, dann muss man sich halt damit abfinden. So einfach.


----------



## Darkzor (16. Juni 2010)

freu mich schon auf cata.... aber ich denke mal die werden noch viel verändern am spiel bis es raus kommt


----------



## Kipp (16. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also Lk 25er hc down kann man nicht wirklich als Content sehen, da es ja alles das gleiche ist nur halt auf höhren stats.
> 
> Ohne Bugs kann kein Spiel rauskommen, also egal obs jetz oder später rauskommt Bugs gibts immer..
> 
> Und ja klar ein Spiel kann nicht über nacht programmiert werden, aber es sind über 10monate her und nicht eine nacht....



Das mal nur als Beispiel, wie unintelligent du hier rüberkommst. 

"Lol die schaffens nichtmal in 10 Monaten ein total aufwendiges addon fertigzustellen BLA BLA BLA Fail Blizzard BLABLA "

Du hast keine Ahnung wie schwer es ist so ein Addon zu machen. Du hast keine Ahnung von Marketing. Du hast keine Ahnung, dass man nicht nur Texturen auf die Welt klatschen muss.
Du hast keine Ahnung, dass ein kurzer Trailer mal so garnichts über den wirklichen Entwicklungsstand aussagt. 
Die Aufzählung könnt ich bis in alle Ewigkeit fortführen. 

Eigentlich bist du nur nervig.


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

Kipp schrieb:


> Das mal nur als Beispiel, wie unintelligent du hier rüberkommst.
> 
> "Lol die schaffens nichtmal in 10 Monaten ein total aufwendiges addon fertigzustellen BLA BLA BLA Fail Blizzard BLABLA "
> 
> ...



Nur mal so am Rande,die Arbeiten schon länger als 10 Monate an dem Addon, denn es wurde ja vor 10Monaten angekündigt, also hatten sie schon genügend Zeit davor zum entwickeln...

Außerdem Blizzard ist eine reiche Firma und ihr könnt mir bestimmt nicht erzählen, dass die "arm" sind.

Tja wenn sie schon mit ihren großen Trailer "rumprallen" und die ganzen Gebiete zeigen, und ihre ganzen Features auflisten, sollte schonmal was bei rauskommen in der Zeit.

Und übrigens, wenn ich so nervig bin, dann lies dir halt nicht den Thread durch, dann haste deine Ruhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, lagen doch zwischen dem Release von BC und WotLK auch knapp 3 Jahre.
> 
> Und da haben sie die Zeit vor dem Release doch auch gut hinbekommen oder nicht? Selbst wenn sie jetzt sagen, dass das Rubinsanktum der letzte größere Patch vor Cata ist, weiß man doch nicht ob Blizzard in 3 Monaten vielleicht anders darüber denkt.
> 
> WotLK ist nicht mal 2 Jahre alt und manche Schreien hier schon wieder nach dem nächsten Addon.



Da hast du recht, aber da hat Blizzard wohl gefailed, denn mit dem aktuellen Content kommt das hinten und vorne nicht hin, wenns noch solange dauert bis Cata rauskommt und sie sagten ja, dass die letzte Raidini das Rubinsanctum ist, welche ja zu Cata "hinleiten" soll, da wäre jetz noch ne Raidini einzufügen unpassend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungdil Bolofar (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Die haben aber genügend Leute dafür und die verdienen doch soviel an Kohle, da muss es möglich sein wenigstens 1Beta in 10 Monaten rauszubringen, Blizzard ist schließlich saureich !




Du vergisst, dass sie auch grad noch gleichzeitig an den neuen Starcraft und Diablo- Teilen arbeiten.
Da wird aus einer Beta gleich 3 Spiele, die sie grad entwickeln müssen <.<


----------



## Knallkörper (17. Juni 2010)

Warum... meckert ihr eigentlich die ganze zeit das die größten änderungen vorerst rausfliegen... vielleicht hat euer geheule das es zu lange dauert bis zum Addon nen großen anteil daran?!
Wie wäre es ihr progrmmiert mal die ganze scheiße zusammen, wette da kommt nicht einmal Tetris bei raus!!!

GAAANNNNZZZZ große Käsetheke braucht ihr.


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

Tungdil schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass sie auch grad noch gleichzeitig an den neuen Starcraft und Diablo- Teilen arbeiten.
> Da wird aus einer Beta gleich 3 Spiele, die sie grad entwickeln müssen <.<



Das ist aber keine Ausrede dafür, dass Cataclysm nachhinkt, die müssten trotzdem genug Entwickler für WoW haben und es entwickeln, und wenn entwickler fehlen, dann sollen sie sich halt welche besorgen, denn Kohle haben die ja nun genug.



> Wie wäre es ihr progrmmiert mal die ganze scheiße zusammen, wette da kommt nicht einmal Tetris bei raus!!!



Ich hab nunmal Programmierer nicht gelernt, aber das ist egal, die sollen nur ihren Job richtig machen.
Und nicht Monatelang warten und nix machen.
Wird Zeit das die Konkurrenz kriegen, dann wird vielleicht auch das Spiel wieder mehr entwickelt, denn immo sieht es so aus, dass sie gar nix mehr groß machen dafür und sich entspannen.


----------



## Moktheshock (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Ausrede dafür, dass Cataclysm nachhinkt, die müssten trotzdem genug Entwickler für WoW haben und es entwickeln, und wenn entwickler fehlen, dann sollen sie sich halt welche besorgen, denn Kohle haben die ja nun genug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich find das echt amüsant wie du hier verbissen und engstirnig versucht bzw. es behauptest das blizz nichts tut. 
Ich würd dir raten spiel war 40k online wenn es kommt dann ist alles super^^
wenn du dich wirklich mal aufregen willst dann über Duke Nukem xD das sind nun gefühlte Zwei Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Moktheshock (17. Juni 2010)

iphone hing^^


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

> ich find das echt amüsant wie du hier verbissen und engstirnig versucht bzw. es behauptest das blizz nichts tut.



Ja das ist aber so, im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten macht Blizz echt weniger ^^
Über 10 Monate und keine Beta draußen... aber vorher groß alles ankündigen...


----------



## oldman (17. Juni 2010)

was hats denn mit geld zutun denkt hier einer weil blizz kohle hat ist deren tag jetzt doppeltsolang. Mehr einstellen tolll und die müssen erstens eingearbeitet werden zweitens zuviele köche verderben den brei in dem fall das spiel. also was erwartet ihr das braucht alles seine zeit. und es ist fertig wenns fertig ist PUNKT.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (17. Juni 2010)

ich glaube sie haben nur viel wirbel gemacht ... aber durch den wegfall wird es wahrscheinlich möglich sein das addon noch dieses jahr zu erhalten



Fröstler schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Ausrede dafür, dass Cataclysm nachhinkt, die müssten trotzdem genug Entwickler für WoW haben und es entwickeln, und wenn entwickler fehlen, dann sollen sie sich halt welche besorgen, denn Kohle haben die ja nun genug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





da ich 2011 eine ausbildung als fachinformatiker für anwendungsentwicklung beginne und auch so schon erfahrung in der programmierung von KLEINEN sachen habe, sage ich mal ... du hast unrecht ... selbst ein kleiner notizblock für ein windows-system kann seine 2-3 monate dauern, bis er fehlerfrei funzt ... egal wieviele da dran sitzen ... und es soll ja fast fehlerfrei rauskommen da sonst die leute wieder rummeckern dass wow voll verbuggt is^^

so long dudes


----------



## schmetti (17. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> mir ist es egal wann Cata raus kommt !!
> 
> hauptsache es wird vernünftig und ist net verbugt



da kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Am 23. August 2009 wurde Cataclysm richtig groß angekündigt von Blizzard.
> Es wurden viele neue Features angekündigt....
> ...





stell dir mal vor du bist einer von den die cataklysm entwickeln und du musst erstmal alles komplett neu gestallten du muss die klassenfertigkeiten verbessern die talente umbauen die neuen berufe neu aufbauen dan die ganzen zonen umbauen die neuen erze kräuter und die neuen sachen von archäelogie verteilen in der zone
dan noch 7zonen( weiß nich ob das jetz 7 waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) erstellen dan noch da ein bisschen dort noch was	
wie wills du das so schnell beta tauglich machen wenn man mit viel detail dran gehen will um es so gut zu machen wie es geht?
ja dan wärs du ja auch nichmal soweit wie blizzard es jetz ist 
und vorallending es spielen millionen von spielern dan wills du doch auch das es das beste ist für deine kunden oder nich?


----------



## Versace83 (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ja das ist aber so, im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten macht Blizz echt weniger ^^
> Über 10 Monate und keine Beta draußen... aber vorher groß alles ankündigen...



man man man... was bist du denn für ein Kleinkind? wenn es dir nicht passt hör auf zu spielen und heul hier nicht so rum.


----------



## Blutelfmann (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also soetwas kann ich nicht verstehen,denn wer so viel Kohle hat muss ja auch was bringen und das Blizzard überhaupt ne Beta immer machen muss ist mir auch fraglich, ich mein die haben doch soviel Kohle und schaffens da nicht mal selber die Spiele intern zu testen ????
> 
> Wie seht ihr das ?
> 
> MFG



naja erlich gesagt wollen sie doch die meinung der spieler haben und die machen es ja auch gerne die bugs zu finden denn auf den live server sind den spielern die bugs völlig egal die nutzen die ja auch nur aus was ja nich ganz richtig ist....


----------



## kelan asgard (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn du schon soviel langeweile hast, warum frierst du deinen Account nich bis Cata ein?!
Da haste mehr von als sowas hier zu posten.
Hättest du dir mehr Zeit gelassen mit deinen Charakteren hättest du nun auch keine langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds vorallem schwachsinnig sich darüber aufzuregen wann denn nu die Beta rauskommt, soweit ich weiß läuft schon die Alpha. Also, nur Geduld mein junger Padawan...
Du noch viel zu lernen hast...


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Ausrede dafür, dass Cataclysm nachhinkt, die müssten trotzdem genug Entwickler für WoW haben und es entwickeln, und wenn entwickler fehlen, dann sollen sie sich halt welche besorgen, denn Kohle haben die ja nun genug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun schliesslich haben sie noch keinen Releasetermin genannt, also können sie auch nicht hinterherhinken. Im Moment konzentrieren sie sich noch auf das B-Net 2.0 das ja mit SC2 an den Start gehen wird und dann auch in Cata integriert sein wird. Die Beta für Cata wird wahrscheinlich noch diesen Monat starten und der Releasetermin wird sicherlich kurz nach dem Erscheinen von SC2 bekannt gegeben. Mein Tipp wäre Ende Okt. Anfang Nov.
Ob ich Recht habe oder nicht sagt euch gleich der... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (17. Juni 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> stell dir mal vor du bist einer von den die cataklysm entwickeln und du musst erstmal alles komplett neu gestallten du muss die klassenfertigkeiten verbessern die talente umbauen die neuen berufe neu aufbauen dan die ganzen zonen umbauen die neuen erze kräuter und die neuen sachen von archäelogie verteilen in der zone
> dan noch 7zonen( weiß nich ob das jetz 7 waren
> 
> 
> ...



alles muss umgebaut werden (nicht nur 7 zonen)
archäelogie wird ab 20 verfügbar ... also das in alle alten und neuen gebiete rein
alter farmkram muss geändert werden (pessis im 30er bereich ... also komplett andere kräuter)
usw
usw


----------



## Monkeybone (17. Juni 2010)

@ TE guck lieber ne runde simpsons anstatt son quark zu posten


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

> was hats denn mit geld zutun denkt hier einer weil blizz kohle hat ist deren tag jetzt doppeltsolang. Mehr einstellen tolll und die müssen erstens eingearbeitet werden zweitens zuviele köche verderben den brei in dem fall das spiel. also was erwartet ihr das braucht alles seine zeit. und es ist fertig wenns fertig ist PUNKT.



Zum einarbeiten war ja schon genügend Zeit, Cata ist ja nicht erst gestern begonnen worden zu entwickeln...
Und das hat was mit Geld zutun, die haben ja dann mehr Geld für mehr Entwicklung...



> da ich 2011 eine ausbildung als fachinformatiker für anwendungsentwicklung beginne und auch so schon erfahrung in der programmierung von KLEINEN sachen habe, sage ich mal ... du hast unrecht ... selbst ein kleiner notizblock für ein windows-system kann seine 2-3 monate dauern, bis er fehlerfrei funzt ... egal wieviele da dran sitzen ... und es soll ja fast fehlerfrei rauskommen da sonst die leute wieder rummeckern dass wow voll verbuggt is^^



Du kannst dich nicht mit Blizzard Entwicklern vergleichen ^^ , das ist ein ganz anderes Level, als das was du da machst.



> man man man... was bist du denn für ein Kleinkind? wenn es dir nicht passt hör auf zu spielen und heul hier nicht so rum.



Ich bin ein Kleinkind, nur weil ich einer anderen Meinung bin, als du ? .....Omg
Es geht darum, dass es schon lange angekündigt wurde, und immer noch keine Beta draußen ist... 



> Nun schliesslich haben sie noch keinen Releasetermin genannt, also können sie auch nicht hinterherhinken. Im Moment konzentrieren sie sich noch auf das B-Net 2.0 das ja mit SC2 an den Start gehen wird und dann auch in Cata integriert sein wird. Die Beta für Cata wird wahrscheinlich noch diesen Monat starten und der Releasetermin wird sicherlich kurz nach dem Erscheinen von SC2 bekannt gegeben. Mein Tipp wäre Ende Okt. Anfang Nov.
> Ob ich Recht habe oder nicht sagt euch gleich der...
> 
> 
> ...



Ende Okt. , Nov. , dass passt nicht ^^ ... Es kommt noch Ruby Sanctum, Talente , und die Beta...naja die wird eh sonst wie spät kommen und wenn sie erstmal da ist, geht sie bestimmt nen halbes Jahr^^. Also dieses Jahr wird das nix mehr, meiner Meinung nach. Und wenn Beta zu Ende ist dauerts auch nochmal ne Weile bist Cata rauskommt.



> stell dir mal vor du bist einer von den die cataklysm entwickeln und du musst erstmal alles komplett neu gestallten du muss die klassenfertigkeiten verbessern die talente umbauen die neuen berufe neu aufbauen dan die ganzen zonen umbauen die neuen erze kräuter und die neuen sachen von archäelogie verteilen in der zone
> dan noch 7zonen( weiß nich ob das jetz 7 waren
> 
> 
> ...





> alles muss umgebaut werden (nicht nur 7 zonen)
> archäelogie wird ab 20 verfügbar ... also das in alle alten und neuen gebiete rein
> alter farmkram muss geändert werden (pessis im 30er bereich ... also komplett andere kräuter)
> usw
> usw



Das kriegen die schon hin, ist schließlich Blizzard die in Geld schwimmen, die sind bloß zu faul dazu^^



> @ TE guck lieber ne runde simpsons anstatt son quark zu posten



Sorry, aber so ein Quark guck ich mir nicht an, tut mir leid.

Btw: Sorry das ich die ganzen Zitate nehm, aber es geht nicht anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Juni 2010)

Merkt ihr nich das der Typ nur ein Troll ist der euch verarschen will ^^


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Merkt ihr nich das der Typ nur ein Troll ist der euch verarschen will ^^


 
Wieso sollt ich ein Troll sein? Ich sag nur so wie es ist...
...


----------



## Boddakiller (17. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> mir ist es egal wann Cata raus kommt !!
> 
> hauptsache es wird vernünftig und ist net verbugt



total /sign.


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

An alle die meinen es ist egal wann Cataclysm rauskommt...

Wollt ihr wirklich noch 1 Jahr Icc raiden?
Gut, es kommt noch Rubinsanctum, aber das ist ja nicht sonderlich viel, was da kommt, kann man nicht wirklich als Content bezeichnen...

Ich mein, dass ist eine zulange Zeit und die Ini hängt einem ja jetz schon zum Halse raus...


----------



## Moktheshock (17. Juni 2010)

fröstler du hälst des eisern durch^^, deswegen diskutieren wir auch^^. also ich denke sollte cata dieses jahr nicht mehr kommen wird nochmal content nachgelegt.
Aber ich denk mal das die beta nach sc2 release anläuft und wir vlt in köln auf der wwi im august den release termin oktober bis dezember erfahren^^


----------



## Orgoron (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Wieso sollt ich ein Troll sein? Ich sag nur so wie es ist...
> ...



Wie soll es den sein von mir aus kann Cata in 3 Jahren kommen dann bin ich mit dem aktuellen Contend vieleicht durch ^^


----------



## Icelemon (17. Juni 2010)

1. Nein
2. Ja
3. Ja


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

> fröstler du hälst des eisern durch^^, deswegen diskutieren wir auch^^. also ich denke sollte cata dieses jahr nicht mehr kommen wird nochmal content nachgelegt.
> Aber ich denk mal das die beta nach sc2 release anläuft und wir vlt in köln auf der wwi im august den release termin oktober bis dezember erfahren^^



Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass kein Content mehr kommt außer Rubinsanctum, denn das soll ja Cataclysm überleiten, und da wäre es eigentlich unsinnig aufeinmal doch noch eine Raidini zu entwickeln und außerdem soll ja mit Woltk abgeschlossen sein. ^^



> Wie soll es den sein von mir aus kann Cata in 3 Jahren kommen dann bin ich mit dem aktuellen Contend vieleicht durch ^^



Du vielleicht, aber du solltest bedenken das du nur ein kleiner Anteil von vielen bist, die meisten sind schon mit Icc entweder im 10er oder 25er durch oder haben das meiste schon gesehen...
Die anderen langweilen sich in der Zeit zu Tode.


----------



## Versace83 (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Kleinkind, nur weil ich einer anderen Meinung bin, als du ? .....Omg
> Es geht darum, dass es schon lange angekündigt wurde, und immer noch keine Beta draußen ist...



Nein, du bist kein Kleinkind weil du anderer Meinung bist wie ich, du bist ein Kleinkind weil du rumheulst als wärst du eins.


----------



## Riesenkuh (17. Juni 2010)

Hab mir jetzt mal alles durchgelesen um mir die zeit zwischen den WM Spielen zu vertreiben und nun muss ich auch umbedingt mal mein Senf abgeben.

Kurz gesagt: Ich kann kaum soviel essen wie ich gerne kotzen möchte bei so einigen Posts.

Fröster, du lebst scheinbar auch in deiner kleinen Scheinwelt und schaffst es nicht über deinen eigenen Horizont hinauszublicken. Aber du hast ja schliesslich das Rad erfunden, bist natürlich Finanzexperte bei Blizzard und kennst deren Bücher halb auswendig.

Blizzard ist wie jede andere Spieleschmiede ein ganz normales Unternehmen, denkst du ernsthaft die sagen jetzt:

"Boar geil 10 Mio Spieler die uns monatlich Kohle zahlen, lassen wa doch ma ordentlich den Bimbam baumeln und geben die ganze Kohle in Brasilianische edel Puffs aus und machen mit der Entwicklung von Cata. weiter wenn wa ma wieder n bissl bock drauf haben, weil Umsatz = Gewinn in unserem Hause ! Wir erzeugen keine Umkosten"

Die Zeitspanne von der Ankündigung bis dato ist auch völlig OK, das ganze hat was mit Marketing zutun (Denk mal drüber nach). Zudem scheinst du auch noch ned allzulang dabei zu sein, denn wie lange hats in Classic gedauert von der BC Ankündigung bis zum Relase, bzw. Beta. Da kommste mit 10 Monaten auch nicht ganz hin. Und in Cata werden wohl auch nicht nur n paar neue Gebiete entworfen, sonden ma ebend wow komplett general überholt.

Zudem ist der Begriff viele oder wenig Bugs ziehmlich relativ und es gibt auch noch einen Unterschied zwischen vertretbare Bugs und wirklich gravierende Bugs, dessen musste dir natürlich auch bewusst werden.
Soviel auch zum Thema Spielbarkeit eines Spiels.

Zu guter letzt, wie schonmal erwähnt ist auch die Mitarbeiter Anzahl welche an einem Programm arbeiten nich gleich zu setzen mit der dauer der Entwicklung, gutes Beispiel ist es mit den Köchen und den Brei/Suppe.


So ! Sorry dat musste jetzt mal raus, denn mir ist gerade echt der Arsch geplatzt.


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Nein, du bist kein Kleinkind weil du anderer Meinung bist wie ich, du bist ein Kleinkind weil du rumheulst als wärst du eins.



Wo heul ich denn bitte rum?
Ich sage nur, dass Cataclysm eindeutig zu spät kommt, da unter anderem die Beta noch nicht gestartet ist...
Wenn du mal Zeitlich nachrechnest, ist es jetz schon zu spät überhaupt eine Beta rauszubringen, die Zeit ist einfach zulange schon und ihr sagt ja auch alle immerzu "Es dauert halt seine Zeit zu entwickeln" , wenn so ist, dann wird die Beta auch eine ganze Zeit dauern...

Zurück zu dir Versace83... Also ich heule rum, weil ich behaupte die Beta kommt zu spät bzw Cataclysm, das ist also rumheulen bei dir?.... Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

Riesenkuh schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal alles durchgelesen um mir die zeit zwischen den WM Spielen zu vertreiben und nun muss ich auch umbedingt mal mein Senf abgeben.
> 
> Kurz gesagt: Ich kann kaum soviel essen wie ich gerne kotzen möchte bei so einigen Posts.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst, dass ich in einer Scheinwelt lebe, denn ich denke einige werden es auch so sehen, wie ich, bloß die trauen sich nicht hier zu posten.



> Blizzard ist wie jede andere Spieleschmiede ein ganz normales Unternehmen, denkst du ernsthaft die sagen jetzt:
> 
> "Boar geil 10 Mio Spieler die uns Monatlich kohle Zahlen, lassen wa doch ma ordentlich den Bimbam baumeln und geben die ganze Kohle in Brasilianische edel Puffs aus und machen mit der Entwicklung von Cata. weiter wenn wa ma wieder n bissl bock drauf haben, weil Umsatz = Gewinn in unserem Hause ! Wir erzeugen keine Umkosten"



Ja, sie machen aber den Anscheind, zeigen vor 10 Monaten soviel und dann schaffen sie es nicht mal ne Beta rauszubringen...
Dein Beispiel, halte ich für möglich, denn wenn du dir mal anguckst wie sich alles zur Zeit verändert hat, dann wird dir das auch auffallen.



> Die Zeitspanne von der Ankündigung bis dato ist auch völlig OK,


Aber wenn du mal das alles durchrechnest, dann passt es alles nicht... siehe meinen anderen Posts.

Du kannst nicht jetz von Classic und BC reden, denn dort waren sie ja noch nicht so erfolgreich und hatten noch nicht soviel Geld wie jetz.
Jetz haben sie aber soviel erreicht und haben damit auch viel Kohle, also sollte sich auch die Qualität verbessern.


----------



## PiaMarie (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Wo heul ich denn bitte rum?
> Ich sage nur, dass Cataclysm eindeutig zu spät kommt, da unter anderem die Beta noch nicht gestartet ist...
> Wenn du mal Zeitlich nachrechnest, ist es jetz schon zu spät überhaupt eine Beta rauszubringen, die Zeit ist einfach zulange schon und ihr sagt ja auch alle immerzu "Es dauert halt seine Zeit zu entwickeln" , wenn so ist, dann wird die Beta auch eine ganze Zeit dauern...
> 
> Zurück zu dir Versace83... Also ich heule rum, weil ich behaupte die Beta kommt zu spät bzw Cataclysm, das ist also rumheulen bei dir?.... Versteh ich nicht.



Warte einfach ab, anstatt wie andere darüber ein Thread zu machen... Vielleicht haben sie das geweine mancher Leute in Foren erhört und wollen es in dem Addon alles verbessern was schief gelaufen ist vorher ( Lach Grins *Hoff*) [Auch wenn,jammern dann wieder welche] hehe

MFG


----------



## Riesenkuh (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht jetz von Classic und BC reden, denn dort waren sie ja noch nicht so erfolgreich und hatten noch nicht soviel Geld wie jetz.
> Jetz haben sie aber soviel erreicht und haben damit auch viel Kohle, also sollte sich auch die Qualität verbessern.



Ja wie gesagt, du scheinst ja deren Bücher hin und auswendig zu kennen und hast auch scheinbar keine Probleme damit den Kosten/Zeitaufwand eines Spiels zu Kalkulieren zur relation zum damaligen Vermögen von Blizzard


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

Riesenkuh schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, du scheinst ja deren Bücher hin und auswendig zu kennen und hast auch scheinbar keine Probleme damit den Kosten/Zeitaufwand eines Spiels zu Kalkulieren zur relation zum damaligen Vermögen von Blizzard



Naja, wie gesagt, dann sollen sie halt nicht groß Ankündigungen machen und dann kommt nicht mal ne Beta in 10 Monaten.
Und Blizzard hat garantiert genug Geld um das alles, in diesem Zeitraum zu entwickeln..


----------



## Riesenkuh (17. Juni 2010)

Kannst du oder willst du es nicht verstehen ? ^^

Immer wieder stützt du dich auf deinen Grundargumenten, die aber schon längst von vielen hier entkräftigt wurden. Hast du dir die ganzen Posts wirklich ALLE komplett durchgelesen bzw. mein Post oder nur das gelesen was du lesen wolltes?

Sie haben halt was angekündigt, na und ?

haben se nen Speziellen Termin freigegeben ? Nein

Sie haben nur gesagt "Hey ! passt auf, da kommt demnächst was neues !" das verpflichtet Blizzard längst nicht nach 6 monaten dann direkt ne Beta rauszuhauen, wozu auch ? Die F&F Alpha läuft auch schliesslich schon längst.

Und Blizzard wird da wohl ein bissl mehr Ahnung haben von Marketing/Kundebindung usw. als du, glaub mir, die haben sich dabei schon was gedacht.

Ich würde selbst fast meine goldenen Klöten drauf verwetten, selbst enns erst sommer 2011 rauskommt bist DU trotzdem eienr der ersten in der Schlange vorm Mediamarkt am Releasetag, sowie deine kumpels, die genauso denken wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kagaru (17. Juni 2010)

Ebenfalls ist es mir egal wann Cata rauskommt .
Ich mein , viele haben den Endkontent noch ncihtmal durch geschweige im Hm , meinen es wäre zu leicht und sticheln immerzu dasCata endlich rauskommen soll ( nicht gegen den Te gemeint !)

Eine Erweiterung zu Programmieren so das alles gut läuft ist Garnicht so leicht .
Denkt nurmal an HL 2 wielang es dauerte bis es Fertig war .

Wenn etwas von Blizz's ideen nicht klappt musses rausgenommen werden da eine Neuprogrammierung des Features den Zeitramen vielmehr sprengen würde
als esSpäter einzu patchen .

Okayes gibt eine sache die Blizzbis heute nicht nochmalangepackthat .
Und das war das Housing.
Da es anfangs geplant war aber bei seite gelegt wurde und bisheute hat man nihts mehr davon gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Daher egal ob es noch dauert , hauptsache sie bekommen es gut hin ...


lg


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich weiß das ich immer das gleiche sag, aber das ist nunmal Fakt.

Blizzard macht riesen Tralala aus ihrer Ankündigung letzten Jahres auf der Blizzcon.
Dort wurde der Trailer gezeigt, wo man schon vieles sehen konnte und mit richtig fetter Schrift waren einige Features zu erkennen.
Danach wurde gesagt "Es werden viele Information in den nächsten Wochen kommen".

So nun sind über 10 Monate vergangen und sie haben immernoch nicht die Beta draußen.
Ich mein sie können nach über 10 Monaten immernoch keine Beta rausbringen?
Denn wenn sie soviele Informationen haben, sollte auch eine Beta rauskommen.
Wie gesagt, Blizzard die machen anscheind gar nix mehr groß.
Da konnte ich früher besseres von Blizzard behaupten...

Dann hätten sie das ja diese Blizzcon auch erst ankündigen können, das hätte gereicht, so sieht man nur wieder das Blizzard erst großes Tralala um Cataclysm macht und letzendlich sie nicht mal was halten können... siehe den Features - aber vorher auf Groß machen.

Und btw ich spreche von 10 Monaten nicht 6.

Und wie gesagt, passt es Zeitechnisch überhaupt nicht auch wenn jetz die Beta rauskommt. Wenn die Spielerzahlen zurück gehen werden sie es hoffentlich merken. Es mangelt einfach an Content ! 



> Ich würde selbst fast meine goldenen Klöten drauf verwetten, selbst enns erst sommer 2011 rauskommt bist DU trotzdem eienr der ersten in der Schlange vorm Mediamarkt am Releasetag, sowie deine kumpels, die genauso denken wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jup, damit geb ich dir Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es nervt mich einfach, dass es so spät kommt, das kannte ich bei den letzten 2 Addons von Blizzard nicht, aber diesmal ist das anders, weshalb ich auch diesen Thread eröffnet habe.'


----------



## Thuum (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt, dann sollen sie halt nicht groß Ankündigungen machen und dann kommt nicht mal ne Beta in 10 Monaten.
> Und Blizzard hat garantiert genug Geld um das alles, in diesem Zeitraum zu entwickeln..


Blizzard hat auf der letzten Blizzcon NICHT angekündigt, das dieses Jahr die Beta oder sonst etwas ähnliches kommen wird. Hätten sie einen Release oder sonst was angekündigt, würde ich dich ja verstehen, aber das haben sie nunmal nicht.

Und Blizzard besteht nunmal nicht nur aus WoW, sondern sie Arbeiten nebenbei auch noch an Diablo 3 und  Starcraft 2, letzteres soll auch Ende nächsten Monats pünktlich und bugfrei erscheinen.


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

Aber man kann doch erwarten das sie wenigstens eine Beta rausbringen, wenn man schon so weit fort entwickelt das Spiel sieht auf der Blizzcon.

Also muss Cata warten oder wie ? ^^


----------



## Thuum (17. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Aber man kann doch erwarten das sie wenigstens eine Beta rausbringen, wenn man schon so weit fort entwickelt das Spiel sieht auf der Blizzcon.
> 
> Also muss Cata warten oder wie ? ^^



Ich denke mal wenn die Beta noch diesen Monat kommt, könnte Cata auch noch diese Jahr erscheinen.


Cata war zur Zeit der Blizzcon bestimmt schon etwas weiter fortgeschritten, aber man weiß ja nicht ob es zwischendurch Probleme oder ähnliches gab.


----------



## Fröstler (17. Juni 2010)

Das die Beta diesen Monat kommt bezweifel ich sehr stark, weil ... (Zitat von mir selber ^^)



> Dann lies mal den einen Bericht durch auf Buffed, dort wird die Beta angespielt und es wird erzählt, dass die noch unmengen an Bugs haben und noch vieles unfertig aussieht.



Dort wurde auch gesagt, dass man min. in einen Monat mit der Beta rechnet (von Buffed aus).

Quelle: Beta Start


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (17. Juni 2010)

Die Leute wissen auch nicht was sie wollen oder?
Erst zum schreien alles soll sofort kommen. 
Dann evlt noch Fehler drin weil noch nicht richtig getestet dann rum schreien das Server instabil laufen...

Lieber länger warten aber dann glücklich werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

It´s done, when it´s done!


----------



## DenniBoy16 (18. Juni 2010)

also sorry ... jetzt muss ich mich  wieder einmischen
fröstler ... bitte, bitte, BITTE verstehe es

-es wurde KEIN release termin für cata rausgegeben ... das heißt theoretisch können sie sich damit zeit lassen bis sie verfaulen
-blizzard hat nicht unendlich viele mitarbeiter die sachen programmieren (auch wenn sie viel geld haben) ... wenn mehr als 10 leute an einem projekt sitzen wirds schon ziemlich schnell unübersichtlich und dauert damit noch länger
-blizzard hat prioritäten (starcraft 2 ist schon ziemlich lange in der beta gewesen ... länger als cata angekündigt war also hat das auch mehr priorität)
-auf der blizzcon wurde ein sceneboard gezeigt ... falls du nicht weißt was das ist, das ist ein bild (in diesem fall eine animation) wie sich die entwickler das vorstellen) ... du hast doch nicht wirklich geglaubt dass das schon aus ner fertigen version war^^
-die beta ist vllt noch nicht draußen weil sich da die programmierer gemeldet haben und gesagt haben "hey leute ... die sachen so rauszubringen wie ihr das wollt würde zu lange dauern ... unsere kunden wollen das noch dieses jahr haben, also streicht/ändert mal etwas dass wir vllt später noch reinbringen können"
-blizzard will das game mit cata völlig verbessern ... versuch du mal in einem spiel, dass schon mehrere jahre existiert das von grund auf zu verbessern und wirst dann von nem kleinkind angemeckert dass heult weils nach 10 monaten noch keine beta gibt ...


so das wars von mir ... sorry falls es zu hart klingt aber das hat mich eben voll aufgeregt


----------



## etmundi (18. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Wo heul ich denn bitte rum?
> Ich sage nur, dass Cataclysm eindeutig zu spät kommt,



Zu spät für was oder für wen?

Das viele Spieler erstmal ne Pause machen werden ist wohl klar und hat Blizzard 
ja auch selber gesagt. Außerdem steht der Sommer vor der Tür wo halt viele eh
was besseres vorhaben als am PC zu sitzen.
Wenn Cata dann im Herbst/Winter rauskommt werden die Spieler es kaufen und sicherlich
auch wieder viele neue hinzukommen, da das leveln von 1-60 ja dann auch 
etwas spannender ist mit besseren Quest


----------



## Eddishar (18. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also bis 2011 Frühling, Sommer abwarten und solange Ruby + Icc raiden? Das kanns doch nicht sein, ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard sollte es möglich sein in 10 Monaten min. eine Beta rauszubringen...



Aber warum? Sie haben bei der Ankündigung kein Release-Datum angegeben. Und würden sie es erst morgen ankündigen, würden Typen wie Du verlangen, dass Firmen wie Blizzard das dann doch schon fertig haben könnten.

Ihr langweilt euch? Tscha ... bei dem Spiel kann man sich nicht langweilen, wenn man alle Angebote nutzt und einen normalen Lebenswandel hat.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. Juni 2010)

wobei blizzard bei der ankündigung schon das releasejahr angegeben hat (2010).

und btw wurde noch garnix von den ankündigungen gestrichen, sondern es kommt nur in anderer form raus. verstehe da eh die aufregung nicht.


----------



## Messerset (18. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Am 23. August 2009 wurde Cataclysm richtig groß angekündigt von Blizzard.
> Es wurden viele neue Features angekündigt....
> ...



/rolleyes


----------



## Tank_jr (18. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Am 23. August 2009 wurde Cataclysm richtig groß angekündigt von Blizzard.
> Es wurden viele neue Features angekündigt....
> ...



grüsse dich.

also anzunehmen, das man in 10 monaten einfach mal so locker ein neues addon programmiert, ist schon sehr naiv von dir.

und das so darauf gepocht wird, dass blizzard so viel kohle hat, finde ich immer sehr lustig. natürlich haben sie viel geld! das ist ein unternehmen das viele beschäftigte hat. die wollen alle bezahlt werden. es muss sogar profit gemacht werden, da du sonst nicht wow spielen könntest.
das an so einem unternehmen viele leute partizipieren wird von euch meistens übersehen. da sind nicht 100 programmierer die sich das geld einstecken und den rest der zeit am pool hocken mit models an ihrer seite! das ist ein schiefes weltbild, das dir durch die kinofilme suggeriert wird. das richtige leben sieht ganz anders aus. da hängt ein ganzer rattenschwanz dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die wollen alle ihr geld.

und nun überlege mal, was man in 10 monaten machen kann.

interne und externe tests (muss nicht immer ein game sein) sind enorm wichtig. bestes beispiel war hier einens meiner lieblingsspiele gothic. da wurde nicht lange genug getestet und raus kam es mit vielen bugs. sehr traurig kann ich da nur sagen.

ich hoffe, das du jetzt verstehst wie lang und schwer es ist ein addon zu programmieren. und das man dafür sehr viel geld ausgeben muss.

sonnige grüße von einem programmierer der am pool mit seiner freundin sitzt und ein frozen pina colada trinkt (die welt ist schön).

ps: deutschland gewinnt heute :-)


----------



## DenniBoy16 (18. Juni 2010)

Tank_jr schrieb:


> ps: deutschland gewinnt heute :-)




endlich mal was vernünftiges^^


----------



## sam72 (18. Juni 2010)

ich grüsse duke nukem ... wird bald veröffentlicht *gg*


----------



## FrAkE (18. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also bis 2011 Frühling, Sommer abwarten und solange Ruby + Icc raiden? Das kanns doch nicht sein, ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard sollte es möglich sein in 10 Monaten min. eine Beta rauszubringen...




DAnn geh ma raus und geh an die frische luft vill mit freunden grillen oder schwimmen?
immer diese inet suchtis die keine RL hobbys haben schrecklich


----------



## p1nk (18. Juni 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> DAnn geh ma raus und geh an die frische luft vill mit freunden grillen oder schwimmen?
> immer diese inet suchtis die keine RL hobbys haben schrecklich



/meine meinung!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war noch nicht mal ICC weil ich nicht so viel zocke, dafür macht mir das game immernoch spass!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphanr1 (18. Juni 2010)

ehrlich gesagt warte ich auch noch nen jahr wenns sein muss ... (warte auf duke nukem schon 11 jahre ^^)
hauptsache es bleibt bei der qualität wie mann es gewohnt ist bei blizzard spielen wobei wotlk mir pers nicht so gefallen hat 

ausserdem isses ja schön warm draussen und mann kann grillen und party machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von mir aus kann des addon erst mitte nächstes jahr kommen aber gnomeregan sollte mann vorher schon erobern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (18. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> mir ist es egal wann Cata raus kommt !!
> 
> hauptsache es wird vernünftig und ist net verbugt



mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen


----------



## Fröstler (18. Juni 2010)

> Aber warum? Sie haben bei der Ankündigung kein Release-Datum angegeben. Und würden sie es erst morgen ankündigen, würden Typen wie Du verlangen, dass Firmen wie Blizzard das dann doch schon fertig haben könnten.



Wenn es morgen angekündigt werden würde, würde ich garantiert nicht verlangen es schon fertig haben zu können, denn ein bisschen Zeit kann ich ja verstehen zu lassen, aber nicht einen zu großen Zeitraum.



> ausserdem isses ja schön warm draussen und mann kann grillen und party machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du wohnst, aber bei uns hier in Hamburg, regnet es und es ist grad mal so um die 16°
Also mit grillen ist da nicht viel ^^

Wenn nächstes Jahr das Addon rauskommt, dann meine ich ist es eine zu große Zeit, mit was wollen die uns beschäftigen in der Zeit ? ^^ Andererseits hat ja auch nicht mal die Beta angefangen...kA wie Blizzard das machen will.


----------



## Zuckerbub (18. Juni 2010)

Tank_jr schrieb:


> ps: deutschland gewinnt heute :-)




is vielleicht nicht schlecht das deutschland verloren hat. So trefft ihr erst im finale auf uns schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



flame on.....


----------



## x_wow_x (18. Juni 2010)

1. Ja
2. Ja
3. Nein

1. 
Es wird einen Pfad der Titanen geben => Weg
Todesminen u. Bsf auf Heroisch => Weg bzw. kommt erst mit einem Patch

2. Kein Erklärungsbedarf denke ich. 

3. 
Nein kann ich nicht. Denn auser Grafik-Updates und paar neuen Instanzen kommt nicht wirklich was dazu. Ich bleib deswegen auch weiterhin 
bei meiner Meinung: Cataclysm => Recyceltes Classic.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Juni 2010)

> 1. Ja
> 2. Ja
> 3. Nein
> 
> ...



Endlich mal jemand der es auch ein wenig so sieht, wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Die haben aber genügend Leute dafür und die verdienen doch soviel an Kohle, da muss es möglich sein wenigstens 1Beta in 10 Monaten rauszubringen, Blizzard ist schließlich saureich !



Du kannst zwar viel Geld und viele Arbeiter haben.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaber:

1. Was spielt Geld für ne Rolle ihm Zeitrahmen der Entwicklung?
2 Viele Köche versalzen die Suppe.


Sie sollen sich Zeit lassen, und alles schön hin puscheln. Das alles stimmt.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Juni 2010)

Geld spielt die Rolle in der Zeit der Entwicklung, dass sie z.b. bessere Mechaniken und Techniken haben als früher und sich das Unternehmen steigern sollte im Bezug auf Spielentwicklung und Zeit. Denn mehr Geld = können sich bessere Qualitäten + Leute leisten.


----------



## Zepheus (18. Juni 2010)

Sehe es genauso wie Reflox, wenn du 100 weitere Grafiker oder Programmierer einstellst, heißt das nicht das dein Produkt schneller fertig wird!! Denn jeder hat so seine eigenen vorstellungen von Mobs, Quests, Systemfunktionen....
und TE wenn du dich im netz ein wenig umschaust wirst du massig seiten finden die immer über den aktuellen Alpha stand berichten und die wird soviel darf ich hoffe ich sagen jede woche gepatcht (zuletzt mit über 1gb) es ist also nicht so das die Räder stillstehen...

und wie es in der Spielewelt so oft ist wenn einem was vorrübergehend zu langweilig scheint(warum auch immer) einfach mal was anderes Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Geld spielt die Rolle in der Zeit der Entwicklung, dass sie z.b. bessere Mechaniken und Techniken haben als früher und sich das Unternehmen steigern sollte im Bezug auf Spielentwicklung und Zeit. Denn mehr Geld = können sich bessere Qualitäten + Leute leisten.



Das stimmt zwar, doch es gibt viele Spielehersteller die weil sie zuviel Geld reinpumpten den Bach runtergingen. Sieh dir Ensemble Studios an: Die schoben zuviel Geld in Halo 3 rein. Tja *blubb* wars pleite und verschwunden.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar, doch es gibt viele Spielehersteller die weil sie zuviel Geld reinpumpten den Bach runtergingen. Sieh dir Ensemble Studios an: Die schoben zuviel Geld in Halo 3 rein. Tja *blubb* wars pleite und verschwunden.



Dann haben die irgendwas falsch gemacht. Wie kann man denn Pleite gehen, wenn man viel Geld hat ?
Und ich denke mal, dass ist die Ausnahme oder willst du mir sagen, dass jedes Spiel das viel Umsatz macht, den Bach runter geht?


----------



## Sturan (18. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Dann haben die irgendwas falsch gemacht. Wie kann man denn Pleite gehen, wenn man viel Geld hat ?




Indem man das Geld sinnlos ausgibt???


----------



## Anglus (18. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Über 10Monate ne Erweiterung entwickelt und es werden noch einige Monate mehr und dabei noch keine Beta, dass ist schon ziemlich lange find ich.
> 
> Und die Infos die da zu Cata kommen sind ja wohl mal mager, vorallem "jeden Tag ein Screen mehr" so lächerlich....
> Und ja ich hab mir schon alles durch gelesen, ist eh fast immer das gleiche gelaber...



Ok nochmal zum mitschreiben,wenn cata bis November nicht erscheint dann kannst sagen dauert lange denn genauso lange hat wotlk auch gedauert.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (18. Juni 2010)

@TE: Blizzard haben zwar Geld wie Heu, aber auch für die Mitarbeiter bei Blizzard hat der Tag nur 24 Stunden.Klar, sie könnten sich mehr Leute ins Boot holen (die eventuell sogar neue Ideen einbringen), aber je mehr Leute, desto eher kann Uneinigkeit entstehen.


----------



## Melarius (18. Juni 2010)

Naja so neu ists ja auch nicht, is doch schon fast üblich große Versprechen zu machen, streichen kann man ja hinterher immernoch.
Warum sollte es in der Spielebranche anders sein, in der Politik passiert das jeden Tag.

Also nicht wundern wenns am ende ein leerer Karton ist weil der rest gestrichen wurde ;-)


----------



## Spion0522 (18. Juni 2010)

Wer der Meinung ist sie seine noch nicht weit in der Entwicklung, der sollte mal die Alpfa spielen und gucken wie weit sie sind.Insgesamt siehts gut aus aber wie die ersten schon sagten: Vernünftig und Bugfrei.Blizz wird dir nix schlechtes vorsetzen wollen wenn sie schon Geld in den Arsch bekommen.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Juni 2010)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> @TE: Blizzard haben zwar Geld wie Heu, aber auch für die Mitarbeiter bei Blizzard hat der Tag nur 24 Stunden.Klar, sie könnten sich mehr Leute ins Boot holen (die eventuell sogar neue Ideen einbringen), aber je mehr Leute, desto eher kann Uneinigkeit entstehen.



Mehr Entwickler einstellen und bei Uneinigkeit, sollten sie sich halt einigen, was ich bei Blizzard eigentlich erwarte, das sollte nicht das Problem sein.



> Ok nochmal zum mitschreiben,wenn cata bis November nicht erscheint dann kannst sagen dauert lange denn genauso lange hat wotlk auch gedauert.



5 Monate wären das noch.
Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie in der Zeit die Beta fertig kriegen, die neuen Talente rausbringen auf die Liveserver, die gewerteten Bg's einzuführen, denn die sollen ja noch vor Cataclysm kommen. Dazu hat die Beta noch nicht mal angefangen und wenn die Beta zuende ist bleiben ja auch nochmal 1-2 Monate bis zum Release von Cataclysm.
Also Cataclysm Release November eigentlich undenkbar bzw. überhaupt noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. Juni 2010)

Kann gut verstehen, warum es so lange dauert. An WoW arbeiten eben nicht mehr so viele Leute und vor allem auch nicht mehr mit der selben Priorität wie zu früheren Zeiten, da braucht eben auch ein vergleichsweise content-armes Addon wie Cataclysm seine Zeit. 

Blizzard wäre aber auch schön blöd da seine fähigsten Leuten dran zu setzen, wenn die stattdessen auch weitere Mounts für den Itemshop designen könnten, mit denen man wesentlich mehr Profit macht.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Juni 2010)

Spion0522 schrieb:


> Wer der Meinung ist sie seine noch nicht weit in der Entwicklung, der sollte mal die Alpfa spielen und gucken wie weit sie sind.Insgesamt siehts gut aus aber wie die ersten schon sagten: Vernünftig und Bugfrei.Blizz wird dir nix schlechtes vorsetzen wollen wenn sie schon Geld in den Arsch bekommen.



Dann lies dir mal den Spielbericht über die Cataclysm Beta durch:
Betabericht


----------



## sam72 (18. Juni 2010)

wow läuft auch ohne cata gut, sprich, solange die einnahme-quelle nicht rapide abbricht, brauchen sie sich ja nicht zu beeilen^^
zudem bald sc2 kommt und das spült sehr viel geld in die kasse. dann warten viele auf diablo 3. dort wird auch noch daran gearbeitet. zudem denke ich, hat blizz eh mittlerweile wow auf die reservebank verbannt, da meiner meinung nach, sie sich lieber einem neuen online spiel widmen. denn das ist ja dann wieder spannend und neu und bringt dann wieder den ahhhh und ohhhh effekt^^


ich spiele einfach andere games. irgendwann kommt cata raus. dann kann man sich ja wieder verstärkt wow widmen^^

so long....


----------



## Brannys (18. Juni 2010)

In der letzten Zeit häufen sich ja regelrecht Ankündigungen, Info´s und Berichte über Cataclysm. Es gibt täglich Bilder, Testphasen beginnen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das alles ohne Grund gemacht wird bzw. dass Cataclysm erst viel später kommen soll, eventuell erst 2011.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei dem blizzcon Festival Cataclysm bereits spielbar ist, d.h. dass der vorherige Patch 3.3.9. , der entscheidende, der massive Veränderungen bringt, zwischen Ende August und Mitte September aufgespielt wird.

Wie gesagt, es macht ja irgendwie keinen Sinn, ständigt immer mehr und mehr über Cataclysm zu berichten, wenn es, sagen wir mal dieses Jahr, eh nicht mehr kommen soll. Von der Logik stimmt dann was nicht. Es wird die Werbetrommel geschlagen, massive Cataclysm-Propaganda und dann doch noch nichts mit Cata ?
Nachtigall, ick hör Dir trapsen.
Natürlich können hier im Anschluss viele anderer Meinung sein, aber auch diese wissen es nicht besser und es ist diesbezüglich auch nur ihre Meinung.

Da diese Woche bereits viele Server den ganzen Tag off waren, weil massive Arbeiten getätigt wurden, so kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich was tut in Richtung Cataclysm.

Die Tickets für das blizzcon Festival in den USA sind alle komplett ausverkauft und das in Rekordzeit, ich würde wetten,dass da Cataclysm-Start ist, für alle Server. 

Oder sagen die da auf dem Festival, _"ähm...jo...schön dass ihr alle gekommen seit, Cata kommt aber doch erst nächstes Jahr, aber es gibt lecker Schnittchen hier und Cola für alle" ?




_

Habe fertig


----------



## Pusillin (18. Juni 2010)

Pfad der Titanen wurde gegen eine Überarbeitung des Glyphensystems gestrichen,
wie gesagt. Die beiden waren sowieso ziemlich ähnlich.

Ansonsten finde ich es nur unpassend, dass sie die neuen Addons so lange vorher ankündigen.
Btw stecken in deinen Fragen schon implizite Vorwürfe und Beschuldigungen.
Finde das alles in Ordung ist bis jetzt,
habe nur ein bisschen Zweifel bei dem Wegfallen alter Spielinhalte bzw. dem Aufarbeiten dieser.


----------



## LukasKlinge (18. Juni 2010)

natürlich ist das verständlich das Cata lange dauert bevor es raus kommt....sie müssen ja ganz Azeroth neu gestalten und alles flugbar machen!

Wieso denken alle nur das blizzard Cata einfach so herzaubern können^^

LG


----------



## Herr Hering (18. Juni 2010)

was glaubst du wohl warum sie die besten sind.... wenn sie etwas machen amchen sies richtig , daher is es fertig wenn es fertig is und wenn was nich geht gehts nich und sie versuchens auch nicht auf teufel komm raus zu erzwingen find ich gut so, könnt ihr bitte mal aufhören euch zu beschweren und eifnach aion spielen gehn wenns euch ent passt


----------



## Moktheshock (18. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar, doch es gibt viele Spielehersteller die weil sie zuviel Geld reinpumpten den Bach runtergingen. Sieh dir Ensemble Studios an: Die schoben zuviel Geld in Halo 3 rein. Tja *blubb* wars pleite und verschwunden.



naja du musst eher sagen microsoft hat sie dicht gemacht^^ bzw. geschluckt^^


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

Nein,Ja,Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (18. Juni 2010)

nein. 
ja.
ja.
Nur eine Frage bleibt mir: Hat Blizz nicht Activison gekauft und nich andersherum?


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juni 2010)

> Nur eine Frage bleibt mir: Hat Blizz nicht Activison gekauft und nich andersherum?



Nein. Vivendi hat seine Spielesparte, zu der auch Blizzard gehörte, an Activision verkauft.

Zusammengschlossen ergab das den Konzern: "Activision Blizzard".

Soll heißen, Blizzard ist zu groß gewesen und hat einen zu guten Ruf, als dass es unter dem Label Activision verschwinden sollte. Außerdem war Blizzard auch das "Zugpferd" von Vivendi im Spielebereich.


----------



## Solaki (20. Juni 2010)

Man, man, man!

Wisst ihr eigendlich wie aufwendig die ganze Planung und realisierung eines Spiels oder Addons ist? Seit doch nicht so ungeduldig! Alles muss geplant werden, neu ausgedacht werden, programmiert werden etc. und das dauert nunmal seine Zeit!! Was hast du lieber? Ein Spiel das früher rauskommt und total verbuggt ist oder ein Spiel das fast bugfrei beim Release ist weil es besser programmiert wurde und ausführlicher getestet wurde?

Bei einer anderen Firma haben wir auch auf ein Spiel gewartet und immer geschrieben boah wann kommt es jetzt etc.. Irgendwann haben sie es früher rausgebracht als sie wollten weil alle so gehetzt haben. Am Ende war das Spiel durch einige Bugs fast unspielbar. Und man musste erstmal länger auf einen Patch warten.

Also meiner Meinung nach sollen sie sich Zeit lassen damit wir am Ende ein tolles neues Addon haben das möglichst Bugfrei ist!


----------



## Ugnar (21. Juni 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Man, man, man!
> 
> Wisst ihr eigendlich wie aufwendig die ganze Planung und realisierung eines Spiels oder Addons ist? Seit doch nicht so ungeduldig! Alles muss geplant werden, neu ausgedacht werden, programmiert werden etc. und das dauert nunmal seine Zeit!! Was hast du lieber? Ein Spiel das früher rauskommt und total verbuggt ist oder ein Spiel das fast bugfrei beim Release ist weil es besser programmiert wurde und ausführlicher getestet wurde?
> 
> ...


Ein Überarbeitetes Azeroth und Östliches Königreich, 2 neue Völker, 2 neue Schlachtfelder und noch einiges an neuer Content sollte doch schon reichen. Außerdem kommt ja dann auch noch neues mit den Patches die uns dann noch erwarten.


----------



## Dreidan (21. Juni 2010)

Lieber TE offensichtlich hast du keine Ahnung von der Entwicklung solcher Softwaregroßprojekte. Geld spielt dabei eine vergleichsweise untergeordnete Rolle. Ein wesentlicher Aspekt der Gestaltung solcher Projekte sind deren Dokumentation über alle Entwicklungsphasen, Vorbereitung von Tests für Programmabsschnitte und so weiter. Da nützt dir alles Geld der Welt nichts, selbst wenn du damit 1000 Leute mehr bezahlen könntest um sie an Cataclysm arbeiten zu lassen. Damit löst du noch lange nicht das Problem, dass die einzelnen Entwicklungsphasen aufeinander warten müssen, da sie auch in zeitlicher Reihenfolge auf einander aufbauen. Nebenbei gilt auch das Sprichwort "Zu viele Köche verderben den Brei." In diesem Fall wächst mit jedem zusätzlichen Mitarbeiter der Koordinationsaufwand in den einzelnen Teams, das kostet auch wieder mehr Geld, verlängert die Entwicklung und so weiter. Das Ganze ist viel zu komplex um das Alles hier aufzuzählen. Aus meiner Erfahrung in solchen Projekten kann ich aber nur sagen, Blizzard macht das im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Firmen sehr sehr gut...


----------



## Faritana (21. Juni 2010)

Ich will Lieber ein fertiges Spiel haben als eins welches nur verbuggt ist und kein richtiges spielen zustande kommt... 
Daher sollen die sich ruhig Zeit lassen... damit auch alles ordentlich wird... 

Bin mal wieder Goldfarmen.... :-)

*
*


----------



## Kuttenbrunza (21. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das ein WoW Universum einiges an Geld jeden verschlingt und da meine ich garantiert nicht die Personalkosten. Mir ist es jedenfalls lieber das Game aufrecht zu erhalten und Server Probleme wie auch die Lags in den Griff zu bekommen man denke nur darüber nach das alles von deinem Keyboard über meilenlange Strecken zu einem Server laufen muß alles muß zur gleichen Zeit gerechnet werden damit die Oberbosse auch tatsächlich down gehn können überlegt euch nur diese kleine etwas ....  und dann fragt euch noch warum das Game so wie es ist jeden Tag so funktioniert und dann braucht man diese Seltsamen Fragen nicht mehr zu überdenken. Spiel seit der Erscheinung von wow und habe es noch nie erlebt das größere Probleme im Game vorherschten so wie das Heutzutage bei diversen Shootern etc. der Fall ist da sieht man was das Wort verbuggt bedeutet. Im Vergleich dazu hat WoW keine Bugs oder ähnliches. Zahlt lieber brav eure Beiträge damit ich weiterzocken kann ... *doppelgrins* 
Freu mich auf die Erweiterung und hoffe das es so Stabil weiterläuft wie bisher ...
MFG Kutte aus Proudmoore


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2010)

Ich erinnere nur mal an Age of Conan oder auch Vanguard. Eigentlich gute Spiele, aber beim Release kompletter Mist. Jede Menge Bugs, fehlende Quests usw. Ich will, dass mir das mit Cataclysm erspart bleibt. Also warte ich lieber ein halbes Jahr länger und kriege dafür ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## Selidia (21. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Am 23. August 2009 wurde Cataclysm richtig groß angekündigt von Blizzard.
> Es wurden viele neue Features angekündigt....
> ...



Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass World of Warcraft nicht Blizzards einziges Projekt ist?

- Battle.net 2.0
- Diablo 3
- Starcraft 2 (Release steht bald an)
- WoW: Cataclysm


----------



## Solaki (21. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass World of Warcraft nicht Blizzards einziges Projekt ist?
> 
> - Battle.net 2.0
> - Diablo 3
> ...






Jup. Viele stellen sich das soo einfach vor. Paar Sachen hier machen paar sachen da dort ne Pflanze hinstellen, denken die nur. Ich will garnicht wissen wieviele hunderte oder tausende an Cataclysm gearbeitet haben. Auf jeden Fall Viel Kaffee, Überstunden etc.


----------



## Nanuuck (21. Juni 2010)

Und wenn Blizz zeit braucht , braucht Blizz halt zeit und da wird wohl nichts falsches dran sein da Blizz wohl sonst nicht so erfolgreich wäre


----------



## Fröstler (22. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass World of Warcraft nicht Blizzards einziges Projekt ist?
> 
> - Battle.net 2.0
> - Diablo 3
> ...




Ja, das ist mir durchaus klar.

Aber was hat das andere mit WoW zu tun ?

Außerdem ist Blizzard ja nun nicht so arm dran.
Auch wenn sie einige Kosten haben, die sie ausgeben müssen, letztendlich bleibt jede Menge Geld für sie übrig.

Also tut bitte nicht immer so, als wären sie sonst wie arm.


----------



## Sengor (22. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also bis 2011 Frühling, Sommer abwarten und solange Ruby + Icc raiden? Das kanns doch nicht sein, ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard sollte es möglich sein in 10 Monaten min. eine Beta rauszubringen...



es gibt nicht nur icc wo man noch rein kann...du kannst auch noch ulduar hm oder pdok naxx 10 zu 5 oder 25 zu 10 oder so was in der art . wenn man nicht nur auf das equip aus ist gibt es in wow endlos viele möglichkeiten sich zu beschäftigen


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (22. Juni 2010)

hinzuzufügen wäre noch das auch andere spielehersteller über ein jahr vorher ankündigen.
das ist völlig normal was blizzard macht.
andere hersteller machen es sogar noch schlimmer. die nennen ein releasedatum von dem sie wissen, dass sie es niemals einhalten werden.
dann wird es verschoben und wieder verschoben (rein zu werbezwecken).

da finde ich es von blizzard doch sehr fair. sie sagen es kommt 2010, also wird es das auch. verschieben hat blizzard nicht nötig, da sowieso ständig über cata berichtet wird.


----------



## Soldus (22. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, diese Umfrage ist wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass, obwohl die Foren voll mit Leuten sind die sagen Cataclysm wäre schrott, die Mehrheit trotzdem erkennt, dass der Pfad der Titanen noch lange nicht alles ist und dass es schwer ist, so etwas altes wie Classic WoW wieder aufzupushen. 


EDIT: Mit BC und WotLK war es ja auch so...haben ja alle gejammert, jetzt sei WoW am Ar*** und sie würden aufhören.


----------



## Blutelfmann (22. Juni 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> alles muss umgebaut werden (nicht nur 7 zonen)
> archäelogie wird ab 20 verfügbar ... also das in alle alten und neuen gebiete rein
> alter farmkram muss geändert werden (pessis im 30er bereich ... also komplett andere kräuter)
> usw
> usw



damit meinte ich ja die neuen zonen noch machen selbstverständlich auc die alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (22. Juni 2010)

Sengor schrieb:


> es gibt nicht nur icc wo man noch rein kann...du kannst auch noch ulduar hm oder pdok naxx 10 zu 5 oder 25 zu 10 oder so was in der art . wenn man nicht nur auf das equip aus ist gibt es in wow endlos viele möglichkeiten sich zu beschäftigen



Von diesen "endlosen" Möglichkeiten machen viele Spieler aber schon seit 2005 Gebrauch. Und zum xten mal: Auch 50. Instanzmodi machen Content nicht fetter. Yogg-Saron wird nicht besser, nur weil er plötzlich nackte Elfen gebiert, die den Spieler mit einem Sexemote ablenken. Nicht jeder hier spielt erst seit Wrath und hat noch so viel offen.


----------



## Held² (22. Juni 2010)

Ich bin schon jetzt ein bisschen enttäuscht von Cata muss ich ehrlich sagen

Blizzard hat mit Cata eigentlich sehr viel versprochen aber wie es jetzt aussieht wird Cata einfach nur ein Addon mit vielen neuen Quests und ein paar neuen Dungeon mehr nicht was doch sehr enttäuschend ist 

z.B. hat Blizzard versprochen das die Talentbäume sich drastisch ändern werden mit Cata aber was man bis jetzt gesehen hat gibt es kaum änderungen bei den Talentbäumen

auch finde ich es sehr schade das Bsf und Dm HC erst später mit einem Patch nachgereicht wird wenn überhaupt :/


----------



## The Paladin (23. Juni 2010)

Blizzard macht seine Sache gut und um ehrlich zu sein, die einzigen die sich aufregen sind die Leute in den deutschsprachigen Foren. Sogar in einer Zeitung die ich gelesen habe (Heute ist der Name der Zeitung) war eine Statistik die zeigt in welchen Ländern sich die Leute (Egal über was) viel aufregen

Platz 1: Deutschland
Platz 2: Schweiz
Platz 3: Österreich

Ich kann die Statistik über Google nicht finden aber villeicht könnt ihr sie finden und herlinken ^^

Und hier noch ein gutes Fan-made Video über DM hc





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qX7ehxyYRQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Ich habe in diesem Video 7x das Stinktier gefunden, schafft ihr mehr?) ^^


----------



## DaScAn (23. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> mir ist es egal wann Cata raus kommt !!
> 
> hauptsache es wird vernünftig und ist net verbugt



Eben, DAS zählt.
Also an den TE, nicht rumwhinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es besser kannst, meld dich bei Blizzard. Ich denke du bist der erste der nichtmal richtig da ist und schon wieder gefeuert ist.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (23. Juni 2010)

OMG wenn ich das schon wieder lese: Blizzard verdient nen haufen Kohle mimimimi, Blizzard streicht features, Blizzard brauch zu lange ,Blizzard steht unter Druck durch Activision blablabla.

Das sind genau die Leute die nur die News lesen wo schon in der überschrift klar ist: Das wird ein Aufreger.

Blizzard nimmt sich jegliche Freiheit raus die sie für kreatives Programmieren brauchen. Sie zeigen ihre Ideen und den Fortschritt an den sie bei der Umsetzung machen, aber sie überlegen es sich auch schon mal anders und sicher nicht um die Spieler zu ärgern.

It´s done when it´s done.


----------



## Crosis (23. Juni 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Am 23. August 2009 wurde Cataclysm richtig groß angekündigt von Blizzard.
> Es wurden viele neue Features angekündigt....
> ...



bei der 2ten frage wäre nett ein "nein, ich denke nicht das cata dieses jahr noch rauskommt aber die entwicklung ist schon weit vorrangeschritten" hinzuzufügen^^

weißt du nebenbei was für ein aufwand hinter cataclysm steckt? wotlk+bc waren einfach nur ein paar neue gebiete designen und aufn markt werfen. cataclysm sind ca die gleiche anzahl an neuen gebieten und dazu noch praktisch komplett classic neu gestalten das sowas nicht mal eben gemacht ist ist schon klar. in der ankündigung wurden 3-4 kleine abschnitte aus gebieten gezeigt oder so jedes gebiet ist aber um ein vielfaches größer, quests müssen neu gemacht werden, die gebiete werden leveltechnisch ja auchnoch angepasst das ist nichts was mal eben fertig wird. 

zum thema pfad der titanen sag ich nur das er von anfang an unrealistisch war sowas auf die aktuellen(bzw zukünftigen) 30skilltrees zu balancen ist nicht im bereich des möglichen schon garnicht vor der beta(spieler finden immer etwas das die entwickler übersehen) gildenskilltree etwas schade drum aber das das feature an sich trotzdem rein kommt nur etwas abgeändert stört mich nicht


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2010)

pfad der titanen war eh blödsinn, war nur nen zweites glyphenfenster und nun werden die pfad glyphen einfach als mittlere glyphen im original glyphenfenster untergebracht. da wurde nix gestrichen


----------



## Fröstler (27. Juni 2010)

Nur mal um als bestes Beispiel zu nennen möchte nur mal kurz auf den Patch (3,3,5) hinweisen, der vor kurzem auf die Live Server kam, in den USA.

Da sind ja auch wieder jede Menge Bugs, ich dachte Blizzard "bringt immer alles so gut raus und lässt sich deshalb solange Zeit", für die Patches, das beweist ja mal wieder genau das Gegenteil.



> Wenn es besser kannst, meld dich bei Blizzard. Ich denke du bist der erste der nichtmal richtig da ist und schon wieder gefeuert ist.



Ich sage, ja nicht das ich es besser kann, ich sage nur, dass es alles groß angelabbert wird, aber wenig kommt.
Außerdem ist es ja nicht mein Job, sondern deren, den sie besser machen sollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (30. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube fast das blizz ein termin problem hat, Weil.
1. Als es auf der letzen blizzcon bekanntgegeben worde war sicher damals nur der kleine teil fertig, um was herzeigen zu können, Dies belgen auch ausagen von buffend die ja vor kurzen erst vor ort in den USA waren, ich denke auch nicht das blizz, ehrlichgesagt vorhatte 2010 cata wirklich rauszubringen, sondern vllt erst anfang 2011 da blizz ja auch 2 andere mamutprojekte für dieses jahr noch hatte!
2. Nachdem bekannt worde das zb Herr der Ringe online kostenlos werden sollte + warhammer 1000? kommt, bekommen sie es langsam mit der angst zu tun, ds würde auch erklären warum aufeinmal diverse zusatzteile dem rotstift vorrst einmal zum opfer gefallen sind!
3. Wenn man bedenkt das es dieses jahr ruhig war, und immer wieder schwaming neuste infos rausgehauen worde, und dann lange sendepause war, bestärkengewisse gefühle, dann werde aufeinmal die server für 24 stunden erst in den usa runtergafhren dann 1 wohe später ei uns wo es heißt das dies vorarbeiten zu cata betrift dienstag der 2te teil wieder selbigeaussage standort usa nächste woche wahrscheinlich wir! heute kommt wohl patch 3.3.5 worauf ich hinaus will erst passiert lange nichts bis wie auf besagten schwammel aussagen und nach veröffentlichung wegen HDRO und warheimmer geht alles schlag auf schlag sry, leute das ist kein zufall!
Das erklärt auch warum patch 3.3.5 so verbugt ist bzw war, weil sowas macht bliz znormal net, die merken einfach das ata rausmuss, ich habe nur die befürchtung das wir jetzt seit besteen von wow einmal die gefahr laufen werden ein verbuggtes addon zu bekommen!
Das wäe in meinen augen das blödeste was blizz tun kann!
ich hoffe sie kommen zur bessinung!#

gn8


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Juni 2010)

Das ihr Blizz immer ein Zeit Problem einreden wollt^^

Fakt is im Oktober bekommen wir den release im November/Dezember mitgeteilt^^.

Und das mimi mit eurem Patch 3.3.5 is echt arm^^ bis jetzt gabs zu jedem patch einen a manchmal b patch 2-7 tage nach erscheinen^^ weil man immer fehler haben wird^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2010)

Also ob Blizzard wegen anderen MMO's Angst kriegen würde.

HdRO wird ein F2P, weil es nicht genügend Spieler gibt, damit es sich wirklich für den Betreiber rentiert.

Warhammer 40K Online kommt frühestens 2013. Da wird WoW die 4. Erweiterung haben.

Denkst du wirklich, dass Blizzard nur ein Dev-Team hat, dass an 4 Projekten gleichzeitig arbeitet? Träum weiter.
Es wurde auch "nur" StarCraft 2 offiziell für 2010 angekündigt. Alles andere sind Spekulationen. Ok, das Addon wird wahrscheinlich Nov/Dez 2010 kommen, aber Diablo3 wurde eh für frühestens 2011 angekündigt.

Das andere MMO, an dem Blizzard evtl. arbeitet kommt irgendwann dieses Jahrhundert.


Bei Blizzard kamen Spiele immer erst raus, wenn sie denken: "Ja, so passt es. So gefällt es uns." Deswegen wurde die Entwicklung von D3 mehrmals über den Haufen geschmissen, ein StarCraft Spiel wurde nach x Jahren Entwicklung einfach eingestampft, weil es ihnen doch nicht so gefiel.


----------

